# Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max



## Talarias (23. März 2013)

*Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Guten Abend wie oben beschrieben bräuchte ich hilfe beim zusammensetzen eines pc Komponeten sollten sein eine gtx 670 ti oder gtx 670 (oder eine bessere von radeon wenn ihr der meinung seit physx ist nicht das wichtigste und radeon da ein gutes konterstück parrat hat)  is mir eigentlich egal aber der preis sollte nicht über 1300€ (am besten bischen billiger  ) gehen plus win 7 vollversion danke für die hilfe da dies mein 2 pc wäre habe ich keine ahnung von hardware ausser ein bischen von der graka  
Soundkarte muss nicht sein wlan karte sollte sein am besten einer sehr gute wlan karte weil meine letze nix getaugt hat  
ist alles vorhanden bis auf nen rechner  kein alter pc da am besten eigenbau obwohl ich davon keine ahnung habe  gezockt wird bf3 borderlands 2 metro 2033 cod und noch parr andere games sollen gezockt werden aber die haupt games und die die am meisten rechen kraft kosten sind aufgelistet bis auf crysis reihe 
Übertakten bin ich mir nicht sicher da es mein erster rechner ist und ich da nix falsch machen will  ( und ich glaube da gibt es ja garantie verlust ka)
monitor 24 zoll full hd von benq 2ms reaktionszeit 
und als gehäuse eins in der art Delux SH891 Midi-Tower (ATX) schwarz und 8Gb ram min
EDit: und nen vernünftigen kühler wäre auch gut 

EDit: was haltet ihr von tuneup utilities?
MFg


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Bitte einmal ausfüllen, danach können wir dir gezielt weiterhelfen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


----------



## Jeretxxo (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Mein erster Vorschlag wäre das System hier:

*Prozessor*:
Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Prozessorkühler*:
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Mainboard*:
ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Netzteil*:
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Arbeitsspeicher*:
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Festplatte*:
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*SSD*:
Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Grafikkarte*:
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Gehäuse*:
Fractal Design Define R4 Titanium Grey, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-TI) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Laufwerk*:
LG Electronics GH24NS90 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS90.AUAA50B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*WLAN PCIE Karte*:
ASUS PCE-N53, 300Mbps Dual Band, PCIe x1 (90-IGY4003M00-0PA0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Pack alles über die Geizhals Links bei hardwareversand in den Warenkorb und leg dann noch das hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau dazu, dann wird er dir direkt dort zusammengebaut, bis auf den Prozessorkühler, den wirst du wahrscheinlich selbst draufschnallen müssen, aber das ist ja kein Akt.

Ich habe dir mal die Möglichkeit des Übertaktens offen gehalten mit dem System, die anderen dürfen dir ja gern noch eines ohne posten, bei dem Budget würde ich aber auch aus dem Vollen schöpfen.


Und hier noch Windows 7 64 Bit:
MS Windows 7 Professional 64Bits Deutsch Vollversion WIN 7 | eBay


----------



## Jockele (23. März 2013)

Sieht schonmal gut aus die Konfi.....aber ich würde die Komponenten trotzdem bestellen und selber zusammenbauen, diese zusammenbauseiten sind immer sehr kostspielig!


----------



## bludi007 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Guten Morgen
Die oben genannte Konfig sieht schon super aus.
Als Grafikkarten ALternative kämen noch folgende in betracht:
PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 V3, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7970 3GBD5-2DHV3)
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD)
Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 OC Boost, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort (11197-03-40G)
ASUS HD7970-DC2-3GD5, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CRM0-U0UAY0BZ)
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD)
ASUS GTX670-DC2OG-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS32-S0UAY0BZ)


CPU Kühler : EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029)

Aber eine Bitte hätte ich noch.
Nutze bitte Satzzeichen, da dies das Lesen stark vereinfacht.


----------



## Softy (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> EDit: was haltet ihr von tuneup utilities?



Nichts. Die machen das System höchstens instabiler aber nicht schneller.

Maximal würde ich den CCleaner + CCEnhancer verwenden, mehr "Optimierung" bzw. Verschlimmbesserungstools braucht man nicht.


----------



## bludi007 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Jup, CCleaner nutze ich auch und bin mit dem zufrieden.
Eine andere Software oder weitere Software würde ich persönlich nicht nutzen.


----------



## Talarias (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

also erstmal danke an alle und ein extra danke n *Jeretxxo* weil er mir sehr geholfen hat diese nacht auch in anderen threads und meint ihr das borderlands 2 mit physx nicht ruckelt wenn ich es über die cpu laufen lasse und ich glaube auch das die normal gtx 670 gleich ist mit der normalen radeon oder nur ein bischen schlechter aber trotzdem danke und ich freue mich auf weiter antworten


----------



## Bozz03 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

naja die 7970 ist die schnellste Singel-Gpu nach Titan, die ist auch schneller wie die GTX 680^^, wenn du es leise haben willst dann die GTX 670, aber wenn du ein schallgedämmtes Gehäuse hollst ist es dann relativ egal was du nimmst.


----------



## facehugger (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Bozz03 schrieb:


> naja die 7970 ist die schnellste Singel-Gpu nach Titan, die ist auch schneller wie die GTX 680^^


Nö, die 7970 *Ghz-Edition *ist nach der GTX Titan die schnellste Single-GPU:


Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan (Seite 7) - ComputerBase
ob nun eine "normale" 7970 oder GTX670 im Knecht steckt, merkt man in Full-HD eh nicht. Die GTX680 ist für ihre Leistung überteuert. Ich rate zu einer empfehlenswerten GTX670. Jene ist sehr fix, verbraucht unter Last deutlich weniger als ihr rotes Pendant und es gibt ab Werk bereits sehr ruhige Customdesigns (Asus DC2, Gigabyte Windforce OC, KFA² EX OC oder EVGA FTW Signature2)

Gruß


----------



## Talarias (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ok auf jeden fall nochmal danke und ich sollte mir also die gtx 670 holen? weil sie nur minimal schlechter ist als die radeon hd 7970? oder die radeon hd 7970 ghz edition

EDit: ist diese hier nicht besser? http://geizhals.de/evga-geforce-gtx-670-superclocked-04g-p4-2673-a777093.html
oder machen die 2gb ram bei denn spielen die ich spiele keine unterschied? http://geizhals.de/evga-geforce-gtx-670-ftw-signature-2-02g-p4-3677-a848637.html


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Die GHz Edition ist laut und heiß. Die 670 ist etwas langsamer als die 7970, dafür ist sie leiser und verbraucht weniger Strom.


----------



## Talarias (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ohh gerade erst gesehen das gehäuse ist ziemlich teuer gibst da nix billigeres das leuchtet 

oder was nicht geschaldämpftes für den gleichen preis? weil ich mir dann warscheinlich eine gtx 670 wegen phsyx

also bis jetzt gefällt mir der rechner bis auf gehäuse und grafikkarte bin ich mir noch nicht sicher


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Du kannst dir das Sharkoon Tauron mal anschauen, alternativ auch das Coolermaster Storm Enforcer.


----------



## Makalar (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Welche Karte du nimmst ist deine Entscheidung, weder mit der 7970 noch mit der 670 machst du etwas falsch


----------



## Talarias (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ja danke für die infos aber welche gtx 670 da gibt es ja sehr viele


----------



## Softy (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Produktvergleich GTX670


----------



## TimNik981 (23. März 2013)

Ich empfehle dir die GTX 670 von Asus, denn das ist momentan das leiseste Modell.


----------



## Makalar (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



TimNik981 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir die GTX 670 von Asus, denn das ist momentan das leiseste Modell.


 
Ja, das ist eine der leisesten High-End Karten momentan


----------



## Talarias (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

also ich habe leider keine ahnung von grafikarten also weis ich nicht welche die beste ist


----------



## facehugger (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> also ich habe leider keine ahnung von grafikarten also weis ich nicht welche die beste ist


Die beste? Ist schwer zu beantworten... Diese GTX670 hier:


ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
kann ich aus erster Hand empfehlen. Aber auch mit den anderen genannten machst du nix verkehrt

Gruß


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Softy schrieb:


> Produktvergleich GTX670


 
Zu den beiden genannten würde ich noch diese  und diese hinzuzählen. Wobei die Asus wirklich die leiseste ist


----------



## Talarias (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ok danke und meint ihr das ich nen pc zusammenbauen kann obwhol ich keine ahnung davon habe?

edit jetzt habe ich 4 grafikkarten empfelungen wovon 2 3mal gesagt wurden sind  KFA² GeForce GTX 670 EX OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (67NPH6DV6KVZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW Signature 2, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-3677) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
so welche davon ist jetzt eine die nen klaren vorteil hat ausser der lautstärke?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Das wirst du schon hinbekommen. Wir können dir helfen und auf Youtube gibt es viele gute Tutorials.


----------



## Makalar (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Die GraKas sind alle gut, welche du nimmst ist egal


----------



## Talarias (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

jetzt gibst ein neues problem mein stiefvater will nicht das ich den selber zusammenbauen ich will das aber schon aber egal also gibts es da gute seiten die die hardware haben und das machen bei alternate habe ich zb das mainbord nicht gefunden -.-

EDit der meint wenn ich was kapput mache ausversehen habe ich gelietten und krieg mein geld nicht wieder


----------



## Bozz03 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Das hab ich schon mal gebracht aber egal: RANDOM.ORG - True Random Number Service

Verteil jeder Graka eine Nummer (z. B. asus 1, evga 2 und KFA 3), geh auf die Seite und trage bei "min" die 1 und bei "max" 3 und dann auf Generate ^^, wenn du nicht weiß welche du nehmen sollst^^


----------



## Makalar (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> jetzt gibst ein neues problem mein stiefvater will nicht das ich den selber zusammenbauen ich will das aber schon aber egal also gibts es da gute seiten die die hardware haben und das machen bei alternate habe ich zb das mainbord nicht gefunden -.-


 
Hardwareversand baut den PC für 20€ zusammen


----------



## Softy (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Makalar schrieb:


> Hardwareversand baut den PC für 20€ zusammen



Die bauen aber den Macho nicht ein, nur Kühler bis max. 400 Gramm. mindfactory und alternate verbauen schwerere Kühler, aber da kostet die Montage gleich mal 90-100€.

Willst Du überhaupt übertakten?


----------



## Talarias (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

übertakten habe ich keine ahnung von


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Ist aber nicht schwer. Wenn du das jedoch nicht willst reicht der Boxed.


----------



## facehugger (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du das jedoch nicht willst reicht der Boxed.


Dann könnte man sich auch mit dem Unterbau zufrieden geben:


Mobo: ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
wenn man nett fragt, verbaut Hardwareversand den Sella auch

Gruß


----------



## Talarias (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ging es jetzt nicht um hardwareversand ? weil ich das dann doch nicht zusammenbauen wollte konnte?

weil da ja geizhals links stehen :;D


----------



## Makalar (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> ging es jetzt nicht um hardwareversand ? weil ich das dann doch nicht zusammenbauen wollte konnte?
> 
> weil da ja geizhals links stehen :;D


 
Geizhals ist ein Preisvergleich, gehe über die Links dort auf HWV, damit sparst du auch noch etwas


----------



## Bozz03 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Geizhals ist ein Vergleichsportal.

Darüber würde ich die Hardwareversandteile raussuchen da es dann billiger wird (insgesamt 20€-40€)

Edit: i´m to slow


----------



## Talarias (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

habe den rechner schon zusammengestellt auf hardwareversand der wäre ca 100€ teurer

Edit aber nicht bestellt


----------



## Bozz03 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

dann per Geizhals raussuchen und 20-40 € sparen (könnten auch mehr sein) und schon hättest du die kosten raus für den Zusammenbau^^


----------



## facehugger (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Such die "Teile" immer über Geizhals und leg sie dann bei den Anbietern in den Warenkorb! Willst du die CPU nun übertakten können oder nicht...

Gruß


----------



## Talarias (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

habe schon mehrmals geschrieben das ich keine ahnung vom übertakten habe also nein#
Edit ich versteh das nicht mit dem raussuchen soll ich an hardwareversand den link von geizhals senden ? oder wie meint ihr das?

Edit ok jetzt habe ich verstanden wie es funktionieren soll aber wie lege ich dei links von geizhals in den warenkorb von hardwareversand?


----------



## facehugger (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> habe schon mehrmals geschrieben das ich keine ahnung vom übertakten habe also nein#
> Edit ich versteh das nicht mit dem raussuchen soll ich an hardwareversand den link von geizhals senden ? oder wie meint ihr das?


Dann brauchst du auch kein Z77-Mobo und keinen i5-3570k. Orientiere dich an der Konfig aus Post 32. Zum raussuchen der Komponenten habe ich schon in Post 38 etwas geschrieben

Gruß


----------



## Talarias (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ich versteh gar nix mehr 


und nochmal nebenbei ich habe keine ahnung von pcs und auch nichts von der hardware hatte bis jetzt nur laptops

also ich bin ein newbie sozusagen 

und wie kann ich jetzt bei hardwareversand sparen?

also kann ich über geizhals irgendwie bei hardwareversand bestellen oder wie läuft das? weil auf hardwareversand steht auch links an der seite geizhals  aber ich versteh es halt nciht


----------



## Makalar (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Du suchst die einzelnen Komponenten bei Geizhals, dann gehst du über die Links bei Geizhals auf HWV und legst sie dort in den Warenkorb


----------



## facehugger (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Makalar schrieb:


> Du suchst die einzelnen Komponenten bei Geizhals, dann gehst du über die Links bei Geizhals auf HWV und legst sie dort in den Warenkorb


*@TE:* Alles klar soweit...

Gruß


----------



## Talarias (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

yo jetzt hab ich es danke für die hilfe  und die teile passen so auch alle zusammen? Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ready for dispatch                                                                                                      199,36 €
                                                                                                                                                          199,36 €
                                                                                                                                                Article No. HV30THRFDE 
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ready for dispatch                                                                                                      38,52 €
                                                                                                                                                          38,52 €
                                                                                                                                                Article No. HV1132RPDE 
ASRock Z77 Pro4, Sockel 1155, ATX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ready for dispatch                                                                                                      92,80 €
                                                                                                                                                          92,80 €
                                                                                                                                                Article No. HVR480E9DE 
be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W  80+Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ready for dispatch                                                                                                      83,53 €
                                                                                                                                                          83,53 €
                                                                                                                                                Article No. HV20CO73DE 
8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ready for dispatch                                                                                                      50,84 €
                                                                                                                                                          50,84 €
                                                                                                                                                Article No. HV13SB71DE 
Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ready for dispatch                                                                                                      55,44 €
                                                                                                                                                          55,44 €
                                                                                                                                                Article No. HV12S841DE 
Samsung SSD 840 120GB SATA 6Gb/s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ready for dispatch                                                                                                      89,00 €
                                                                                                                                                          89,00 €
                                                                                                                                                Article No. HV1029UZDE 
ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2048MB DDR5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ready for dispatch (only 1 article)                                                                                                      367,78 €
                                                                                                                                                          367,78 €
                                                                                                                                                Article No. HV203I23DE 
CM Storm Enforcer - black, ohne Netzteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ready for dispatch                                                                                                      75,30 €
                                                                                                                                                          75,30 €
                                                                                                                                                Article No. HV207G4BDE 
LG GH24NS Retail schwarz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ready for dispatch                                                                                                      22,39 €
                                                                                                                                                          22,39 €
                                                                                                                                                Article No. HV25AP53DE 
Asus PCE-N53 N600


----------



## Makalar (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Passt so


----------



## facehugger (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Ich denke du wolltest nicht übertakten Dann brauchst du keine k-CPU, kein Z77-Mobo und keinen Macho...

Gruß


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Andere Alternative: Du bestellst den PC so (mit Z77 usw.) und lässt den Boxed-Kühler montieren. Den Macho kaufst du in 2-3 Jahren und montierst ihn dann. Dann kannst du schön übertakten.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

In 2-3 Jahren?
Dann gibt es schon bessere Kühler als den Macho. 
Ich würde den PC bestellen und dann den Kühler selbst montieren. So schwer ist das wirklich nicht.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



> In 2-3 Jahren?
> Dann gibt es schon bessere Kühler als den Macho.



Das weiß keiner  



> Ich würde den PC bestellen und dann den Kühler selbst montieren. So schwer ist das wirklich nicht.



Wurde eigentlich schon gefragt ob jemand von "uns" in der Nähe wohnt ?


----------



## Jeretxxo (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Ne, aber ich hatte in einem anderen Thread den TE bereits auf unseren PCGH Handwerkerservice aufmerksam gemacht, auch mit entsprechendem Link, ebenso wie auf hwv und die Zusammenbaukosten.


----------



## facehugger (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Ist nur etwas eigenartig, das er eigentlich nicht übertakten will (Post 39) und dann doch oc-fähige Komponenten postet...

Gruß


----------



## Talarias (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ich glaub du verstehst es nicht ich habe keine ahnung von hardware das sind sachen die mir hier empfohlen wurden und keine ahnung ob mann mit dieser hardware übertakten kann oder nicht 

EDit: Danke für die vielen antworten


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Wenn du keine Ahnung von Hardware hast dann lass das lieber mit dem Übertakten.


----------



## Talarias (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ich habe auch mehrmals geschreiben das ich nicht übertakten will


----------



## facehugger (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> ich habe auch mehrmals geschreiben das ich nicht übertakten will


Und deswegen *noch einmal* der Hinweis, nimm besser meinen schon vorgeschlagenen Unterbau mit i5-3470, H77-Mobo und Alpenföhn Sella/Coolermaster Hyper TX3. Wie oft denn noch...

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



facehugger schrieb:


> Und deswegen *noch einmal* der Hinweis, nimm besser meinen schon vorgeschlagenen Unterbau mit i5-3470, H77-Mobo und Alpenföhn Sella/Coolermaster Hyper TX3. Wie oft denn noch...


 
Mit einer Nvidia Karte?


----------



## Talarias (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

hmm ich versteh es einfach nicht  vll macht mal einer  ne neue komplett neue confi mit hardware mit einer gtx 670 asus und nem mainbord und nem intel core i5 ich habe keine ahnung davon immer noch


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> *Prozessor*:
> Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> *Prozessorkühler*:
> ...


 


facehugger schrieb:


> Dann könnte man sich auch mit dem Unterbau zufrieden geben:
> 
> 
> Mobo: ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Du nimmst die Teile von Jeretxxo und tauschst CPU, Mainboard und Kühler gegen die Teile von Facehugger. Die Asus 670 packst du auch ins Körbchen. Dann kommt das raus:

*Prozessor*:
Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Prozessorkühler*:
EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Mainboard*:
ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Netzteil*:
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Arbeitsspeicher*:
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Festplatte*:
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*SSD*:
Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Grafikkarte*:
http://geizhals.de/asus-gtx670-dc2-2gd5-90-c1cs30-s0uay0bz-a776584.html

*Gehäuse*:
Fractal Design Define R4 Titanium Grey, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-TI) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Laufwerk*:
LG Electronics GH24NS90 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS90.AUAA50B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*WLAN PCIE Karte*:
ASUS PCE-N53, 300Mbps Dual Band, PCIe x1 (90-IGY4003M00-0PA0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und hier noch Windows 7 64 Bit:
MS Windows 7 Professional 64Bits Deutsch Vollversion WIN 7 | eBay


----------



## facehugger (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mit einer Nvidia Karte?


Was denn sonst, mit ner AMD kannst du eh nicht ordentlich daddeln... *@TE:* kannst dich bei ich888 mal bedanken, saubere Arbeit Jetzt ist hoffentlich alles klar?

Gruß


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Mist, er wollte die Asus 670. Ich ändere das mal schnell.


----------



## facehugger (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



ich888 schrieb:


> Mist, er wollte die Asus 670. Ich ändere das mal schnell.


Hopphopp, sonst explodiert der Knecht beim Start noch

Gruß


----------



## Talarias (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

auf jeden fall jetzt habe ich es auch ^^ danke an alle aber ich glaube ich mach nen neuen thread auf weil mir das doch etwas zu teuer ist bin mir aber noch nicht sicher weil ich momentan eh nur l4d 2 und lol zocke  zb einen für 700-800 keine ahnung weil ich habe noch so viele spiele die ich noch nicht gespielt habe aber weil mein geld auch nicht für so nen teuren rechner ausgeben damn -.-

EDit also jetzt nicht eure posts löschen weil ich will da ein vergleichs model haben fps mässig und so wenn jemand noch ne andere konfi postet


----------



## facehugger (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Nimm die Asus GTX670 DC2 raus und ersetze sie durch die Sapphire 7870 XT und du bist wieder annähernd im Budget...

Gruß


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Dann bitte keinen neuen Thread öffnen. Einfach hereinschreiben was die neuen Bedingungen für den Knecht sind


----------



## Talarias (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

die gleichen nur der preis änder sich auf ca 800 €


----------



## facehugger (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Nochmal:


Mobo: ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24, low profile (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Graka: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 XT Boost, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-20-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Case: Sharkoon T28 | Geizhals Deutschland
jetzt besser, jetzt bessääääär? Langsam will ich echt Kohle dafür... Da könnte sogar noch eine SSD (Samsung 840 120GB) drin sein.

Gruß


----------



## Talarias (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

doch dann nehm ich doch den teureren 

EDit ist die radeon hd 7970ghz nicht genauso teuer wie die gtx670 aber bischen besser?

trotzdem Danke


----------



## facehugger (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> doch dann nehm ich doch den teureren


Du machst mich fertig

Gruß


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Die 7970 GHz ist nicht empfehlenswert, aber sie ist schneller als die GTX670. Auch wenn der Unterschied gering ist.


----------



## Talarias (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



ich888 schrieb:


> Die 7970 GHz ist nicht empfehlenswert, aber sie ist schneller als die GTX670. Auch wenn der Unterschied gering ist.


 und wieso ist sie nicht emofehlenswert?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

AMD hat da eine zu hohe Spannung angelegt, deswegen werden die Karten sehr laut und heiß.


----------



## Talarias (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ok jetzt bin ich glaube ich fertig danke an alle  auch an die genervten ^^


----------



## facehugger (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



ich888 schrieb:


> AMD hat da eine zu hohe Spannung angelegt, deswegen werden die Karten sehr laut und heiß.


Jap, wenn 7970, dann lieber eine von diesen:


Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sapphire Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort (11197-11-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 V3, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7970 3GBD5-2DHV3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
mit 1000-1100Mhz (sind oft kein Problem, je nach Chpgüte natürlich) bist du eh auf dem Niveau einer 7970 Ghz-Edtion... So, jetzt muss ich auf die (rote) Couch

Gruß


----------



## Talarias (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

yo gerade gesehen das die dei graka nicht mehr haben nur noch die mit 4gb was ändert sich jetzt da? fps mässig oder was?

http://www.hardwareversand.de/4096+...C2-4GD5,+GeForce+GTX+670,+4096MB+DDR5.article
http://www.hardwareversand.de/2048M...C2-2GD5,+GeForce+GTX+670,+2048MB+DDR5.article


----------



## Makalar (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Die 4GB lohnen sich nicht, bevor die voll wären macht die Karte schlapp


----------



## facehugger (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> yo gerade gesehen das die dei graka nicht mehr haben nur noch die mit 4gb was ändert sich jetzt da? fps mässig oder was?
> 
> http://www.hardwareversand.de/4096+...C2-4GD5,+GeForce+GTX+670,+4096MB+DDR5.article
> http://www.hardwareversand.de/2048M...C2-2GD5,+GeForce+GTX+670,+2048MB+DDR5.article


Dann nimm eine von diesen:


hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort
EVGA GeForce GTX670 FTW Signature 2 2GB GDDR5 | EVGA | GeForce GTX Serie | NVIDIA | Grafikkarten | Hardware | hoh.de
2GB V-RAM reichen zudem sehr gut für Full-HD-Gaming aus

Gruß


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. März 2013)

Wenn er aber die Lautstärke der Asus Karte genießen möchte kann er auch die TOP-, die OC oder die 4GB-VRAM-Variante nehmen. Schlechter wird die Karte dadurch nicht. Man zahlt nur für etwas, dass man eigentlich nicht braucht.


----------



## Talarias (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

hmm ich wollte eigentlich alles bei einem händler bestellen  und die gigabyte gefählt mir nicht so


----------



## facehugger (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



ich888 schrieb:


> Wenn er aber die Lautstärke der Asus Karte genießen möchte kann er auch die TOP-, die OC oder die 4GB-VRAM-Variante nehmen. Schlechter wird die Karte dadurch nicht. Man zahlt nur für etwas, dass man eigentlich nicht braucht.


Oder er nimm die günstigere Gigabyte und regelt den Luffi manuell noch etwas weiter runter. Soooviel Abstand zur Asus DC2 in Sachen Lautstärke besteht ja nun auch wieder nicht und potent genug dafür ist der Windforce-Kühler allemal... *@TE:* alles hat selten ein Händler auf einmal am Start, oft hapert es an der Wunschkarte. Wenn dir die Gigabyte nicht gefällt, dann bestell die Asus hier:

http://www.csv-direct.de/artinfo.ph...wTwm3Puopo/5E99OKfZrokyfZsM4ONkiqQ3FTmiPK/dgA

Gruß


----------



## Talarias (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

und mal so nebenbei was ist wenn ich ne gtx 680 verbauen will muss ich da was beachten? oder kann mann da was ausgleichen damit der preis gleich bleibt oder irgendwie so? und nochmal danke für die antworten

und wofür brauch ich ne ssd ist das wichtig für irgendwas die ssd liest doch nur schneller oder?

ZB: die hier http://geizhals.de/asus-gtx680-dc2-2gd5-90-c1cs20-s0uay0bz-a824582.html ? ist die gut oder laut oder hat irgendwelche negativen mitbringsel?

und wo kann ich denen sagen die sollen den zusammenbauen ?


----------



## Rosigatton (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Die 680 ist den Aufpreis nicht wert . Ich würde bei der GTX670 bleiben, oder eine 7970 nehmen.

Angebot momentan bei HWV : http://www.hardwareversand.de/Service/746/Rechner+-+Zusammenbau.article

Das mit in den Warenkorb packen. Und bei Bemerkungen spezielle Wünsche hinzufügen. (Z:B: extra Lüfter oder ähnliches, wohin die sollen etc.).


----------



## Talarias (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

weil es gibt ja auch versionen die 390€ kosten also 30 € mehr als die gtx670 von asus und damit könnte ich dann alles problemlos zocken sogar metro 2033  und ich wäre ein  bischen gerüstet für die zukunft 4jahre denke das call of duty in der zukunft keinen grafik sprung nach vorne macht


----------



## Talarias (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Die 680 ist den Aufpreis nicht wert . Ich würde bei der GTX670 bleiben, oder eine 7970 nehmen.
> 
> Angebot momentan bei HWV : http://www.hardwareversand.de/Service/746/Rechner+-+Zusammenbau.article
> 
> Das mit in den Warenkorb packen. Und bei Bemerkungen spezielle Wünsche hinzufügen. (Z:B: extra Lüfter oder ähnliches, wohin die sollen etc.).


 
wie wohin die sollen das versteh ich nicht gibst da kein festen platz?


----------



## minicoopers (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> wie wohin die sollen das versteh ich nicht gibst da kein festen platz?



Naja Du muasst denen schon sagen, dass der zusätzliche Lüfter z.B. hinten hinausblasend eingebaut werden soll


----------



## facehugger (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Welche Graka soll es denn nun werden

Gruß


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. März 2013)

Talarias schrieb:


> weil es gibt ja auch versionen die 390€ kosten also 30 € mehr als die gtx670 von asus und damit könnte ich dann alles problemlos zocken sogar metro 2033  und ich wäre ein  bischen gerüstet für die zukunft 4jahre denke das call of duty in der zukunft keinen grafik sprung nach vorne macht



Die 680 ist 8% schneller als die 670, wie sollen da im Grenzbereich flüssige und stabile spielbare FPS herauskommen ?


----------



## facehugger (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



ich888 schrieb:


> Die 680 ist 8% schneller als die 670, wie sollen da im Grenzbereich flüssige und stabile spielbare FPS herauskommen ?


Zumal viele GTX670 unter Last höher boosten als die große Schwester und damit eh schon "ab Werk" fast auf GTX680-Niveau liegen. Und das ohne zusätzliche manuelle Übertaktung...

Gruß


----------



## Talarias (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

also auch keine gute idee die zu holen obwohl ich sie besser find also geld verschwendung? sozusagen zb  den link den ich von der gtx 680 gepostet habe ist nicht gut ....

ach egal ich will ne gtx 680  muss ich da was beachten?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. März 2013)

Es gibt keine leise GTX680. Und ja, die 680 ist einfach Geldverschwendung.


----------



## minicoopers (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Wenn es unbedingt eine GTX 680 sein muss, (auch wenn es sich nicht mehr lohnt  ) würde ich dir die von Gigabye empfehlen  
Die ist recht leise (mMn ) Klar in Spielen wie Crysis 3 wird die GTX 680 ganz schön gefordert und wird dann dem entsprechent acuh laut  Aber wenn man ein HAedset auf hat hört man sie eh nciht


----------



## Talarias (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

also die von gigabyte nicht die von asus?


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Die Asus DCII der GTX 680 ist leider nicht sehr leise. Hier lässt Asus das Potenzial des Kühlers liegen und baut auf maximalen Boost -- zu Lasten der Lautheit.


----------



## Talarias (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

also wenn dann die gigabyte? oder gibts da ne bessere von lautstärke her und so? 

btw ich trage ein astro a 40 deswegen ist mir lautstärke eigentlich egal 


was ist eigentlich das gute an einer ssd?
und wenn ich eine gtx 680 nehmen soll welche und was muss ich da beachten mainbord oder so?


----------



## Makalar (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Bei einer SSD starten Programme schneller, Dateien laden schneller...


----------



## Talarias (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

nützt das was bei spielen? oder ist das unnötig? weil mir ist eigentlich egal wie lang es dauert hauptsache es dauert keine minute


----------



## Makalar (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> nützt das was bei spielen? oder ist das unnötig? weil mir ist eigentlich egal wie lang es dauert hauptsache es dauert keine minute


 
Bei Spielen laden halt Spielstände schneller 
Auf eine SSD würde ich bei deinem Budget nicht verzichten


----------



## Talarias (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

aber das sind nur 120 gb das sind sind ca 5-8 games also lädt zb bei bf3 die map schneller beim connecten ?

btw was mit mainbord wegen ner anderen graka muss ich da was beachten ? oder nicht?


----------



## Makalar (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Du kannst ja auch die 250GB Version nehmen:
Samsung SSD 840 Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD250BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Talarias (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

und was ist mit nem anderen mainbord wenn ich ne gtx 680 hole muss ich da irgendwas beachten?


----------



## Makalar (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> und was ist mit nem anderen mainbord wenn ich ne gtx 680 hole muss ich da irgendwas beachten?


 
Welches Mainboard ist es jetzt?


----------



## Talarias (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

der prozzesor Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155
das mainbord ASRock Z77 Pro4, Sockel 1155, ATX
der kühler Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) und werde dann wohl doch übertakten jetzt bin ich sehr für ne gtx 680 weiss aber nicht welche und ob ich da was beachten muss wenn einfach ne gtx 680 statt ne gtx 670 reinbauen will


----------



## Makalar (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> der prozzesor Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155


 
Der reicht locker.
Welches Board ist es genau?


----------



## Talarias (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

habe das ausversehen unkomplett gepostet


----------



## Makalar (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Mit der 680 bekommst du keine Probleme, warum auch?


----------



## Talarias (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

und welche version davon bis jetzt wurde ja nur die gtx680 gigabyte empfohlen welche sind da noch gut? ausser die gigabyte also passt die confi so bis auf grafikkarte? 


BTW und das passt alles noch in das CM Storm Enforcer - black, ohne Netzteil oder gibts es da noch andere varianten ? ....

ZB kleinere gehäuse oder gleich grosse  (wie gesagt ich habe davon keine ahnung) die besser sind wo aber trotzdem noch alles reinpasst 


BTW² danke für die wirklich vielen antworten 

BTW³ was ist mit dem gehäuse ist das gut? http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?adp=0&aid=60277&agid=631&apop=1
http://www.hardwareversand.de/Midi/...+-+schwarz+orange,+ATX,+ohne+Netzteil.article

oder dem http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?adp=0&aid=70876&agid=631&apop=4


----------



## Softy (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Ins Cooler Master Storm Enforcer passt alles rein  Alternativ kannst du Dir mal das Sharkoon Tauron anschauen.


----------



## Talarias (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

gut danke ich glaube ich werde das tauron nehmen thx  aber jetzt fehlt immer noch welche version von der gtx 680 bis jetzt wurde nur die gigabyte version erläutert


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. März 2013)

Wenn eine GTX680, dann eine KFA EX OC oder eine MSI Twin Frozr. Die Gigabyte ist auch ganz okay.


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Die KFA² OC ist ebenfalls gut. Die MSI Twin Force kannst du auch kaufen.
Laut ist leider die Asus DCII ebenso wie die Zotac AMP.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. März 2013)

Die Gigabyte sortiert sich so in der Mitte ein. Die KFA ist leider sehr schlecht verfügbar und leider recht teuer.


----------



## Talarias (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

was sollte ich dennen denn noch alles sagen.... habe ja keine ahnung leider -.-  die aktuelle confi sieht so aus

*Prozessor*:
Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Prozessorkühler*:
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
*
Mainboard*:
ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Netzteil*:
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Arbeitsspeicher*:
Corsair  Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24  (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Festplatte*:
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*SSD*:???
Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Gehäuse*:
Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Laufwerk*:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=46257&agid=699&pvid=4n2m8sq6f_hetfuzik&ref=13

*WLAN PCIE Karte*:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/Sonstige/73879/AVM+FRITZ!WLAN+USB+Stick+N+v2.article

*Grafikkarte*:
http://geizhals.de/evga-geforce-gtx-670-ftw-signature-2-02g-p4-3677-a848637.html

*System*:
MS Windows 7 Professional 64Bits Deutsch OEM Vollversion WIN 7 | eBay


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Wieso muss es eigentlich eine GTX 680 sein?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. März 2013)

Für sein Ego 

Die SSD passt so, das ist schon die Richtige


----------



## Talarias (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Für sein Ego :


 jap  so  einer bin ich und wegen crysis 3 was ich mir dann nochmal holen werde und weil ich dann die crysis reihe nochmal auf maxed zocke 

EDit: also so jetzt habe ich es fast nur noch eine entscheidung  die http://geizhals.de/msi-n680gtx-twin-frozr-2gd5-oc-v282-016r-a758362.html oder diese http://geizhals.de/msi-n680gtx-lightning-v283-005r-a799116.html oder die  gigabyte? oder doch ne gtx 670 bin mir nicht sicher verdammt will dann ja auch crysis 3 very high zocken  

und es kommt ja auch noch bf4 

so und was für eine gtx 670 wenn es nicht nach lautstärke geht?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. März 2013)

Die MSI Twin Frozr ist leiser als die Gigabyte, deswegen würde ich die MSI vorziehen.


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Für sein Ego


 
Die GTX Titan sorgt für ein so großes Ego dass umziehen musst.


----------



## Talarias (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

EDited  post 114 
so habe mal parr grakas angeguckt 

http://geizhals.de/asus-gtx670-dc2og-2gd5-90-c1cs32-s0uay0bz-a858161.html
http://geizhals.de/asus-gtx670-dc2t-2gd5-90-c1cs31-s0uay0bz-a776592.html
http://geizhals.de/msi-n680gtx-lightning-v283-005r-a799116.html FAVORIT 
http://geizhals.de/msi-n680gtx-twin-frozr-2gd5-oc-v282-016r-a758362.html
http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-680-oc-gv-n680oc-2gd-a763135.html
http://geizhals.de/asus-gtx680-dc2-2gd5-90-c1cs20-s0uay0bz-a824582.html
oder doch ne andere gtx 670 die nach leistung geht únd nicht nach lautsärke 

die config von oben passt aber so oder?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. März 2013)

Die Konfig passt so 

Ich würde eine GTX670 nehmen, das schont den Geldbeutel. Am besten eine von Asus. Die TOP-Variante oder die werksübertaktete Variante brauchst du nicht. Die normale reicht völlig. 

Wenn du unbedingt eine GTX680 willst, dann wie gesagt eine von MSI.


----------



## Talarias (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

http://geizhals.de/msi-n680gtx-light...r-a799116.html die hier? oder welche ?
und wieso bei einer gtx 670 eine asus der vorteil von der karte so wie ich das verstehe ist die lautstärke und mir ist die lautstärke egal also es muss doch noch eine bessere gtx 670 geben egal wie laut sie ist denn wenn ich zocke benutze ich ein astro a 40 da hör ich keine grafikkarte mehr


----------



## blautemple (26. März 2013)

Nein die:  http://geizhals.de/msi-n680gtx-twin-frozr-2gd5-oc-v282-016r-a758362.html


----------



## Talarias (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ok thx  wie werden eigentlich die fps gemessen ? die grakas haben ja Chiptakt und  Speichertakt und Shadertakt was ist da was die leistung bringt?


----------



## Talarias (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

und wie war das mit dem zusammenbau was muss ich dennen da alles sagen? in welche richtung der lüfter blasen soll und was noch?


ohhh gerade erst gesehen wie montiere ich den dicken cpu kühler? welche wärmeleitpaste und wie muss ich sie vewenden? gibts da irgendwelche guides? weil ich immernoch keine ahnung vom montieren habe  

und nochmal danke für die vielen antworten


----------



## Softy (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Die fps kannst Du Dir mit fraps anzeigen lassen.

Zum Zusammenbau kannst Du dazu schreiben, dass der vordere Lüfter einblasend und der hintere Lüfter ausblasend montiert werden soll.

Zum Kühlereinbau: Thermalright Macho Installation - YouTube


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. März 2013)

Talarias schrieb:


> ok thx  wie werden eigentlich die fps gemessen ? die grakas haben ja Chiptakt und  Speichertakt und Shadertakt was ist da was die leistung bringt?



Speichertakt bringt nicht so viel wie der Chiptakt. Der Shadertakt hängt bei den nVidias automatisch mit dem Chiptakt zusammen. Wenn du übertakten willst erhöht man am besten den Chip- und den Speichertakt.


----------



## Makalar (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> ohhh gerade erst gesehen wie montiere ich den dicken cpu kühler? welche wärmeleitpaste und wie muss ich sie vewenden? gibts da irgendwelche guides? weil ich immernoch keine ahnung vom montieren habe



WLP ist beim Kühler dabei


----------



## Talarias (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

oohh das scheint sehr kompliziert zu sein gibts nicht nen kühler der leichter ist? und denn die dann für mich einbauen dann übertakte ich halt nicht  hätte mir dann eh noch wissen anlesen müssen


----------



## Softy (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, reicht ein Asrock B75 Pro3 + i5-3470 + boxed-Kühler oder Cooler Master Hyper TX3 oder EKL Alpenföhn Sella.


----------



## Talarias (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ich glaub die schrauben den sella auch nicht mit an 

der ist 22gramm zu schwer  gut dann nehm ich den 
*Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD*


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. März 2013)

Wenn du ganz nett fragst wird der Sella auch verbaut. Der HyperTX ist aber auch gut


----------



## Talarias (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

welcher ist besser?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. März 2013)

Die beiden nehmen sich von der Kühlleistung nichts, es ist praktisch egal welchen du nimmst.


----------



## Talarias (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

gut dann denke ich ich bin endlich fertig  

btw danke für die vielen antworten und die confi past immernoch auf seite 12 ne?


----------



## Softy (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Der Hyper TX3 ist etwas leiser  Ich würde trotzdem als Anmerkung zur Bestellung dazu schreiben, dass der Hyper TX3 unbedingt eingebaut werden soll. Wir hatten hier schon 2x den Fall, dass trotzdem der boxed Kühler eingebaut wurde und der andere Kühler getrennt mit verschickt wurde  Anscheinend arbeitet da ein fauler Hund beim hardwareversand Zusammenschrauber Team


----------



## Talarias (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

gut danke das wars dann


----------



## Makalar (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Knecht


----------



## Talarias (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

yo hoffe den werde ich haben bf4 ich komme


----------



## Talarias (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

der vordere Lüfter einblasend und der hintere Lüfter ausblasend montiert werden soll.     und den Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD                bitte mit draufpacken 

kann ich das so schreiben bei bemerkung?


aktuelle confi: 
Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155 http://www.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock3.gif
sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      202,94 €
                                                                                                                                                          202,94 €
                                                                                                                                                Artikel-Nr. HV30CM34DE 
Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD http://www.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock3.gif
sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      18,48 €
                                                                                                                                                          18,48 €
                                                                                                                                                Artikel-Nr. HV1132RPDE 
ASRock Z77 Pro4, Sockel 1155, ATX http://www.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock3.gif
sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      94,10 €
                                                                                                                                                          94,10 €
                                                                                                                                                Artikel-Nr. HVR480E9DE 
be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W  80+Gold http://www.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock3.gif
sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      83,53 €
                                                                                                                                                          83,53 €
                                                                                                                                                Artikel-Nr. HV20CO73DE 
8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9 http://www.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock3.gif
sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      55,70 €
                                                                                                                                                          55,70 €
                                                                                                                                                Artikel-Nr. HV13SB71DE 
Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s http://www.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock3.gif
sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      55,89 €
                                                                                                                                                          55,89 €
                                                                                                                                                Artikel-Nr. HV12S841DE 
Samsung SSD 840 120GB SATA 6Gb/s http://www.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock3.gif
sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      89,00 €
                                                                                                                                                          89,00 €
                                                                                                                                                Artikel-Nr. HV203U04DE 
Sharkoon Tauron red edition, ohne Netzteil http://www.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock3.gif
sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      74,46 €
                                                                                                                                                          74,46 €
                                                                                                                                                Artikel-Nr. HV207G4BDE 
http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=46257&agid=699&pvid=4n2m8sq6f_hetfuzik&ref=13
sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      22,39 €
                                                                                                                                                          22,39 €
                                                                                                                                                Artikel-Nr. HV25AP53DE 
http://www.hardwareversand.de/Sonstige/73879/AVM+FRITZ!WLAN+USB+Stick+N+v2.article
Lieferzeit über 7 Tage                                                                                                      39,90 €
                                                                                                                                                          39,90 €
                                                                                                                                                Artikel-Nr. HV1035MMDE 
MSI N680GTX Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC, 2048MB GDDR5, PCI-Express http://www.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock10.gif
Lieferung ist verspätet, neuer Termin ist angefragt.                                                                                                      441,44 €
                                                                                                                                                          441,44 €
                                                                                                                                                Artikel-Nr. HVZPCDE 
Rechner - Zusammenbau


----------



## Softy (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Der Cooler Master Hyper TX3 ist ein besserer Ersatz für den boxed-Kühler, und zum Übertakten nicht wirklich geeignet, so bis 4 GHz schafft der aber schon. Für mehr müsste ein größerer Kühler her, z.B. der  EKL Alpenföhn Brocken.

Laufwerk reicht die bulk-Version: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS bare schwarz

WLAN würde ich eher einen Stick nehmen, z.B. Produktvergleich . Den kannst Du mit einem kurzen Verlängerungskabel dahin legen, wo er am wenigsten stört bzw. der Empfang am besten ist.

Die GTX 680 lohnt nicht, die GTX 670 und nur ein paar % langsamer. Wenn Du von dem gesparten Geld eine größere SSD kaufst, hast Du mehr davon. Und ist auch gut für's Ego 

Ansonsten passt das so


----------



## Makalar (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Ich würde auch zu einen W-LAN Stick raten, habe einen für knapp 12€ und bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## Softy (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Makalar schrieb:


> Ich würde auch zu einen W-LAN Stick raten, habe einen für knapp 12€ und bin sehr zufrieden damit



Welchen Stick hast Du denn genau?


----------



## Makalar (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Softy schrieb:


> Welchen Stick hast Du denn genau?


 
Diesen:
Digitus Wireless 300N USB Adapter (DN-7053-2) USB WLAN-Stick: WLAN-Stick Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
habe leider keinen anderen Link gefunden


----------



## Talarias (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

was ist mit dem ? http://www.hardwareversand.de/Sonstige/73879/AVM+FRITZ!WLAN+USB+Stick+N+v2.article

habe auch nen fritz router


----------



## Softy (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Bisschen teuer, aber sonst prima


----------



## Talarias (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

also wenn ich ne gtx 670 holen soll dann soll die auch in crysis 3 very high laufen ohne zu ruckeln so wie die gtx 680 glaub ich 

und nochmal laustärke ist egal


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Wenn du Crysis 3 auf Very High spielen willst brauchst du eine GTX690, welche 900 Euro kostet.


----------



## facehugger (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> also wenn ich ne gtx 670 holen soll dann soll die auch in crysis 3 very high laufen ohne zu ruckeln so wie die gtx 680 glaub ich
> 
> und nochmal laustärke ist egal


GTX680 und die kleinere Schwester trennen in Full-HD nur etwa 8-10%:


Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan (Seite 7) - ComputerBase
warum also für 33 Frames statt 30 um die 100 Taler mehr ausgeben Ich würde dir zu einer von jenen raten:


ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW Signature 2, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-3677) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
KFA² GeForce GTX 670 EX OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (67NPH6DV6KVZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
PS: Crysis 3 ist auf very high und 2xSMAA mit einer GTX670 in Full-HD recht gut spielbar, wenn man sich mit 30-40 Frames zufriedengibt...

Gruß


----------



## Talarias (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

laut benchmark läuft die gtx 680 mit 32 fps und die gtx 670 mit minimal 29  Crysis 3 Benchmark-Test: 25 Grafikkarten geprüft - Update mit Patch 1.1 und Catalyst 13.2 Beta 7

welche gtx 670 kommt am nächsten zur gtx 680 ?


----------



## Softy (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Je höher der Chiptakt, desto näher kommt die GTX 670 der GTX 680


----------



## facehugger (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> laut benchmark läuft die gtx 680 mit 32 fps und die gtx 670 mit minimal 29  Crysis 3 Benchmark-Test: 25 Grafikkarten geprüft - Update mit Patch 1.1 und Catalyst 13.2 Beta 7


Jap, eben minimum. Meist sind es aber mehr (average)... Sicher, am Ende entscheidest du! Nur boosten gut gekühlte GTX670 (die empfohlenen Customdesigns) unter Last aggressiver und erreichen damit fast GTX680-Niveau. Dazu kann man sie meist gut übertakten, siehe meine Sig Warum also nicht sparen, wenn man kann.

Gruß


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Diese hier ist die schnellste GTX670: Zotac GeForce GTX 670 AMP! Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-60302-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Allerdings ist die recht laut


----------



## Talarias (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

danke endlich  die ist also schneller als die nvidia gtx 680?


----------



## Softy (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Kauf doch gleich eine GTX 680, wenn Du unbedingt die Leistung haben willst


----------



## facehugger (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> danke endlich  die ist also schneller als die nvidia gtx 680?


 Die AMP! ist ein kleiner "Brüller"! Kauf dir eher eine der genannten GTX670 und leg selbst Hand an. Die Spannung ist bei den Keplers eh gelockt, also brauchst du dir auch da keinen Stress machen. Um 1150Mhz herum (Boost) ist GTX680-Niveau erreicht (manche erreichen diesen Boosttakt sogar ohne OC, Glück gehört dazu). Natürlich kann man die große Schwester ebenfalls ocen Mehr sag ich dazu nicht...

Gruß


----------



## Talarias (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

yo aber leider habe ich keine ahnung vom übertakten -.-  und geht dann nicht die garantie verloren?


----------



## facehugger (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> yo aber leider habe ich keine ahnung vom übertakten -.-  und geht dann nicht die garantie verloren?


Wenn man die Finger von der Spannung lässt, ist das kaum nachzuweisen. Zudem kostet (im Falle des Falles) so eine Prüfung durch den Hersteller ordentlich Kohle, was in der Folge dazu führt, das der Händler sich eine solche meist erspart und dir eher (innerhalb der Garantie natürlich) eine Ersatzkarte oder eine Gutschrift anbietet. Das dazu und so kenn ich es. Trotzdem würde ich eher zu einer GTX670 raten, aber ist ja dein Geld...

Gruß


----------



## Talarias (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

und wie übertaktet man? ist das schwer? gut dann hol ich halt eine gtx 670 ich glaube ich hole die von gigabyte oder die http://geizhals.at/de/asus-gtx670-dc2og-2gd5-90-c1cs32-s0uay0bz-a858161.html


----------



## ScyX (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Naja  übertakten ist nicht sonderlich kompliziert. MSI Afterburner installieren. Und den Takt anheben. Burn in test machen o.ä vllt auch ne kleine runde daddeln. Sollte er dabei nicht abschmiern und die Temperaturen passen hast dus geschafft


----------



## Softy (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Wenn Du eine Karte von EVGA nimmst, erlischt die Garantie nicht, wenn Du selbst übertaktest : [Please Read] EVGA's Stance on Overclocking

EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW Signature 2, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-3677) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Talarias (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

und wie hoch kann ich bei der evga übertakten? 

btw danke für die info 

könnte ich auch so hoch takten mit meinem system? http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...geforce-gtx-670-ftw-signature-2.html?start=19


----------



## Softy (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

das kann man pauschal nicht sagen, jeder Grafikchip lässt sich unterschiedlich gut übertakten. Aber ich denke schon, dass Du die auf GTX 680-Niveau bringst


----------



## Makalar (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Ja, die Signature ist


----------



## Talarias (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

das wäre doch der gleiche chip oder die haben doch da die diese version geteste oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## Softy (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Ja, es ist der gleiche Chip. Aber durch die Fertigung im Nanometer-Bereich kommt es eben dazu, dass die Chips unterschiedlich gut übertaktbar sind.

Das hängt u.a. davon ab, an welcher Stelle der Chip auf dem Wafer war.


----------



## Talarias (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

also sollte ich nicht so hoch ansetzen wenn ich ihn übertakte? muss ich da auch ein neues netzteil kaufen? wenn ich den intel core i 5 auf 3,8 oder 3,9 übertakte?


----------



## Softy (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Genau, man fängt erstmal in kleinen Schritten an zu übertakten und muss dann rumprobieren, wie weit die Grafikkarte übertaktbar ist. Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für die CPU, aber 4 - 4,5 GHz schafft so ziemlich jeder i5.

Das Netzteil reicht völlig aus zum Übertakten


----------



## Talarias (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ich meine vom kühler her


----------



## Softy (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Mit dem Macho sind gut 4,5 GHz drin.


----------



## Talarias (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ist aber kein macho  sondern ein 
*Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD

glaube bin zu dumm....... den zu montieren wäre kein problem aber das mainbord wieder anzuschliessen das wäre zu schwer 

oder ist das nicht schwer das mainbord wieder anzuschliessen weil davon habe ich noch weniger ahnung <
*


----------



## Softy (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Du musst das Board ja nicht ausbauen, wenn beim Gehäuse eine ausreichend große Öffnung im Mainboard-Tray ist, um die Backplate zu befestigen.

Vielleicht ist ja hier jemand aus Deiner Nähe dabei, der Dir behilflich sein könnte: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## Talarias (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ja ist einer dabei aber der ist seit parr tagen nicht mehr on laut seinem profil 

was kann eigentlich passieren wenn ich zu hoch übertakte?

habe ihn jetzt per facebook angeschrieben


----------



## Softy (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> was kann eigentlich passieren wenn ich zu hoch übertakte?


 
Dann gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. der Rechner stürzt ab
2. der Rechner raucht ab 

Das mit dem Macho ist nicht so schwer: thermalright hr-02 macho Installation - YouTube


----------



## Talarias (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

habe mir das schon angesehen aber in keinem video zeigen die wie mann das mainbord wieder  installiert  und ich weiss nicht ob das passt mit meinem gehäuse ohne das ich da was rausholen muss? Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ICh denke nicht, dass es beim Tauron Probleme geben sollte. 

Es gibt auch Videos für den kompletten Eigenbau: Gamer Pc selber bauen 1. Teil 2012 (CPU) Intel Deutsch HD German - YouTube


----------



## symbi (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Für die Spiele wo der junge Mann spielt reicht doch locker eine GTX 660 Ti OC mit 2048 Mb also mir wurde die hier auch empfohlen und ich bereue den Kauf keine Sekunde bisher.

Desweiteren an den TE ich habe mein PC auch mit Hilfe vom PCGH User Team zusammen gestellt und sogar beim Bauen Hilfe bekommen siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html

der Vorteil ist man kann da gleichzeitig etwas lernen und zwar wie es richtig geht,
ich konnte nun nach Kauf eines neues Gehäuses den PC selber auseinander nehmen und wieder zusammen bauen, 
von daher finde ich sollte man es zumindest mal versuchen den es hat sogar Spaß gemacht.

Falls das Dir nicht erlaubt wird im April kostet das bei Hardwareversand nur 5 Euro den zusammen gestellten PC von denen zusammen bauen zu lassen.
Den Macho Rev. der ist zwar etwas umständlich zum Einbauen (Nervige Lüfter Befestigung) aber es ist nichts was man nicht hin bekommt mit Geduld.
Btw. falls der Lüfter Einbau beim Macho zu sehr nervt es geht auch mit großen Kabelbindern und hält auch Bombenfest


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Das Budget ist da, warum also keine GTX670 ? Und außerdem ist die 670 schneller als die GTX660 Ti.


----------



## symbi (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Falls er irgendwo doch einsparen muss dann sollte ihm auch die 660 ti Oc ausreichen hätte ich besser schreiben sollen...


----------



## Talarias (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

es werd mir nicht verboten es wird mir nur davon abgeraten falls was kapuut geht -.-

und btw bin sehr unruhig


----------



## Rosigatton (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Wie meine Kumpels schon schrieben : Wer Lego kann, kriegt auch nen Rechner zusammengeschraubt .

Liebevoller, sorgfältiger und vorsichtiger als man selbst, baut den kein Shop zusammen .

@ Symbi

Du Lümmel hast einen von den ganz seltenen 3470K erwischt ?


----------



## Talarias (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ich habe nie lego gespielt und der waren wert ist ziemlich viel höher oder?  
btw meint ihr voll nicht begabter handwerker kriegt das mit dem kühler hin?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> ich habe nie lego gespielt und der waren wert ist ziemlich viel höher oder?


 
Dann denk mal nach. Sagen wir es so: Es kommt auf das Lego an.

Wenn du dir Tutorials anschaust kannst du nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## Talarias (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

und wenn irgendwas kapput geht? was dann dann habe ich verkackt wenn zb die graka kapput geht


----------



## Softy (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Du was schrottest, ist sehr gering. Am Anfang würde ich erstmal die Finger von der Spannungserhöhung lassen, dann kann nicht viel schief gehen


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> und wenn irgendwas kapput geht? was dann dann habe ich verkackt wenn zb die graka kapput geht


 
Dann schickst du sie zurück und bekommst eine neue.


----------



## Talarias (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

echt? ich meine wenn ich irgendwas auf der karte kapput mache da sind so viele teile dran/dirn auf der rückseite der graka


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Solange du nicht mit dem Hammer draufhaust oder sie aus 2 Metern Höhe fallen lässt kann da nichts passieren.


----------



## Talarias (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ich bin mir voll unsicher  weil wenn irgendwas nicht klappt raste ich schonmal aus also kein´mensch mit geduld  deswegen will ich auch kein macho kaufen  nach krieg ich das mainbord nicht wieder rein und dann mit gewalt versuchen und das ist es kaputt


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Du hast doch sicher bei dir einen PC Laden im Ort, oder ? Oder im Nachbarort ? Dar macht dir das sicher für geringes Entgelt.


----------



## Softy (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Dann lass das mit dem Übertakten und nimm einen i5-3470 + Asrock B75 Pro3. Der i5 ohne OC wird die nächsten paar Jahre zum Zocken gut ausreichen


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> echt? ich meine wenn ich irgendwas auf der karte kapput mache da sind so viele teile dran/dirn auf der rückseite der graka


 
Was willst du denn da kaputt machen?
Du baust sie ein und gut. So schwer ist das wirklich nicht.


----------



## Talarias (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ich muss ja nicht nur ein teil einbauen  ich habe nur die graka genohmen weil sie das teuerste ist   mann muss ja das ganze mainbord abklemmen kann man das auch dann falsch anschliessen? oder geht das nur richtig?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Kopf hoch, das bekommst du wirklich hin. Notfalls kannst du den Kram immer noch zurückschicken und zusammenbauen lassen.


----------



## Talarias (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

also selbst zussamen bauen?


----------



## minicoopers (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> also selbst zussamen bauen?


 Ja der Zusammenbau ist echt nciht schwer. 
Wenn Du mit einem Schraubenzieher nciht übers Mainboard kratzt, solltest UD es zum Laufen bekommen


----------



## Softy (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Ja der Zusammenbau ist echt nciht schwer.
> Wenn Du mit einem Schraubenzieher nciht übers Mainboard kratzt, solltest UD es zum Laufen bekommen



Und dann würde ich noch eine BIOS Update machen. Aber mit Internet-Flash


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> also selbst zussamen bauen?


 
KAuf dir aber das passende Werkzeug.
Also einen langen Schraubendreher in Kreuz der eine magnetische Spitze hat.


----------



## minicoopers (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Softy schrieb:


> Und dann würde ich noch eine BIOS Update machen. Aber mit Internet-Flash


 
Warum wundert mich eine solche Antwort nicht   
Das war bei mir einfach nur Pech  Aber als es passiert ist, hätte ich nur noch        können


----------



## Talarias (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Softy schrieb:


> Und dann würde ich noch eine BIOS Update machen. Aber mit Internet-Flash


 was meinst du? habe keine ahnung


----------



## Rosigatton (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Softy und Thresh sind öfter ziemlich witzig . Softy hat wohl minicooper auf die Schüppe genommen, weil der sich anscheinend mal mit nem Internet-Flash sein Bios zerschossen hat. Nehme ich zumindest an. Also, wenn Du dein Bios flashst, vorher runtersaugen und dann flashen, nicht online übers Netz. Sind immer Anleitungen auf der Seite des Mainboardherstellers .

Kann Dich kein Kumpel beim zusammenbauen unterstützen, oder jemand aus der Liste ?


----------



## Talarias (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

kenne keinen der ahnung davon hat einer von der liste schon aber der ist seit 20 tagen nicht mehr online gewesen hier auf pcgh 

wenn ich übertakte brauch ich da nicht ein besseres netzteil?


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> wenn ich übertakte pro ich da nicht ein besseres netzteil?


 
Nein.


----------



## Talarias (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ich habe jetzt motawas videos gesehen .... und bin jetzt bei kabelkunde das glaube ich schwerste von allen den rest würde ich hinbekommen aber ich könnte den lüfter auch instalieren ohne das mainbord rauszuholen oder ausser wegen der backplate ?


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Du meinst den CPU Kühler.
Das Mainboard solltest du dafür ausbauen. Ist besser.


----------



## Talarias (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

genau davor habe ich angst das ich es nicht mehr reinbekomme 

aber ich denke ich hol mir doch den macho muss ich da noch nen riesen schrauber kaufen oder?
brauch ich da spezielle wärmeleitpaste?


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Das kriegst du schon wieder rein.

Das richtige Werkzeug vereinfacht eine Menge. 

Beim Mainboard ist es nur wichtig dass du die Kabel des Case wieder anschließt nachdem du sie abgezogen hast. Einfach merken oder notieren wo sie vorher waren oder du machst ein Foto davon.
Dann darauf achten dass du das Kabel vom CPU Kühler anschließt ehe du das Board wieder einbaust. Denn eingebaut kommst du da kaum noch heran. Das gleiche gilt für den 8 Pin CPU Stecker.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Und die Stecker müssen richtig einrasten. Ist echt nicht so wild, wie es aussieht. Den aus der Liste kannst Du ja mal kontakten, ob der sich meldet. Ansonsten wäre hier noch die Liste, von der ich die Idee geklaut habe : Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]  .


----------



## Talarias (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

2liste steht keiner in der nähe drin den typ hsabe ich angeschrieben auf facebook der war am montag zuletzt on oder so 

habe ihn so angeschrieben  

hi guten tag wollte dich ob du mir helfen könntest beim übertakten meines rechner ?
habe dich gefunden auf der seite   Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen  
der rechner wäre diesser Prozessor:
Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Prozessorkühler:
das wäre ein macho wenn du mir helfen würdest den einzubauen 
Mainboard:
ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Netzteil:
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Arbeitsspeicher:
Corsair  Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24  (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Festplatte:
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SSD:???
Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gehäuse:
Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Laufwerk:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=46257&agid=699&pvid=4n2m8sq6 f_hetfuzik&ref=13
WLAN PCIE Karte:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/Sonstige/73879/AVM+FRITZ!WLAN+USB+Stick+N+v2.article
Grafikkarte:
http://geizhals.de/evga-geforce-gtx-670-ftw-signature-2-02g-p4-3677-a848637.html
System:
MS Windows 7 Professional 64Bits Deutsch OEM Vollversion WIN 7 | eBay
hier der forum link 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...enstellen-lassen-1300-max-12.html#post5122424


----------



## Talarias (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

wie hoch könnte ich mit dem 
*Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD übertakten?
*


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Damit würde ich nicht viel machen denn der Lüfter muss schon stark drehen um die CPU bei 4GHz kühl zu halten. Das ist dann einfach nur laut.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Der wird sich schon melden, um Dir zu helfen .


----------



## Talarias (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

yo dann warte ich noch mit dem besttellen   und wie ich ihn angeschrieben habe geht auch klar oder?


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Das wird schon klappen. Einfach mal abwarten. Irgendwo sind gerade Oster Ferien. Daher kann es zu Inaktivität kommen. Das gibt sich aber wieder.


----------



## Talarias (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

for the lolz nochmal confi abchecken bitte wird dann wohl doch alles übertaktet mein stiefvater kennt einen der den cpu lüfter installieren kann 

*Prozessor*:
Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Prozessorkühler*:
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
*
Mainboard*:
ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Netzteil*:
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Arbeitsspeicher*:
Corsair   Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24   (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Festplatte*:
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*SSD*:???
Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Gehäuse*:
Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Laufwerk*:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=46257&agid=699&pvid=4n2m8sq6  f_hetfuzik&ref=13

*WLAN USB STICK:*
http://www.hardwareversand.de/Sonstige/73879/AVM+FRITZ!WLAN+USB+Stick+N+v2.article

*Soundkarte:
*ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
*
Grafikkarte*:
http://geizhals.de/evga-geforce-gtx-670-ftw-signature-2-02g-p4-3677-a848637.html

*System*:
MS Windows 7 Professional 64Bits Deutsch OEM Vollversion WIN 7 | eBay

*Soundsytsem:
*ESI Near 08 Classic Aktiv Monitore

*Adapters:
*


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Kannst du so kaufen.


----------



## Makalar (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Ja, sieht gut aus


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. März 2013)

Viel Spaß damit, wird ein fetter Rechner


----------



## Talarias (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Samsung SSD 840 Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD250BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist diese version auch zu empfehlen? oder ist nur die 120 gb version cool ?


----------



## facehugger (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> Samsung SSD 840 Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD250BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist diese version auch zu empfehlen? oder ist nur die 120 gb version cool ?


Wenn du die Kohle hast, schnapp sie dir

Gruß


----------



## Talarias (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

da hier ja schon witze mit treiber kamen wie soll ich das machen wenn alles drin ist im gehäuse treiber per cd draufspielen ? und dann aus dem internet neuere versionen suchen oder wie ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. März 2013)

Nein. Nicht die Treiber-CD nehmen. 


Windows 7/8 sollte automatisch die Treiber für deinen Netzwerkadapter finden. Dann gehst du ins Internet, saugst dir den Treiber für deine Grafikkarte. Dann lädst du das Programm "Slim Drivers" herunter, installierst es und startest es. Das Programm zeigt dir alle fehlenden Treiber an. Rechts ist dann ein kleiner Download-Button


----------



## Makalar (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> Samsung SSD 840 Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD250BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist diese version auch zu empfehlen? oder ist nur die 120 gb version cool ?


 
Ja, wenn die Kohle da ist, kannst du die nehmen, 120GB sind recht schnell voll


----------



## paco.g (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

@talarias

Hast Post


----------



## Talarias (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

und was wenn ich ich irgendwann mal ein 5.1 system von teufel kaufen will? welche soundkarte wird da empfohlen?


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Standard Teile von Xonar. Da reicht eine Soundkarte für 40€.


----------



## Talarias (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ja welche denn?


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Die reicht schon.
ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Talarias (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

bischen teurer könnte sie schon sein


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. März 2013)

Dann kauf dir doch die Xonar 7.1 

Wegen dem Soundsystem würde ich mich aber auch noch mal hier im Forum beraten lassen


----------



## Talarias (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ich weiss das teufel gut ist  welche xonar genau?


----------



## Makalar (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> ich weiss das teufel gut ist  welche xonar genau?


 
Das Entchen meint wahrscheinlich diese:
ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. März 2013)

Jo, genau die meine ich 

Wenn Threshold sagt, dass die andere Soundkarte reicht, dann reicht die andere auch wirklich. Aber ist ja nicht mein Geld


----------



## soth (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Teufel


----------



## Talarias (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ok dann nehm ich die billige die funktioniert aber auch mit meinem astro a40 oder? das glaub ich 7.1 Astro A40 Headset + MixAmp Pro - 2013 | Roxxgames.de

weil das sind mir zu viele kabel  3kabel für konsole und skype -.-


----------



## Talarias (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

kurz überlegt hol mir doch nur ein 2.1 soundsystem da lass ich mich dann noch beraten


----------



## soth (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Das Astro-Gedöns kann man per USB anschließen, dafür benötigt man keine Soundkarte.
Zu 2.1 sag ich jetzt auch mal nix


----------



## Talarias (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ja aber kb 3 kabel zu benutzen für sound auf den ohren


----------



## Talarias (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

denke es wird so ein set ESI nEar08


----------



## Rosigatton (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Weise Entscheidung mit den ESI .

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/191718-einkaufsfuehrer-headsets-und-kopfhoerer.html

[User-Review] Superlux HD681 gg. Logitech G35, Roccat Kave, Creative Fatal1ty


----------



## Talarias (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ich habe doch ein headset und wenn es sein muss nem ich den mixamp wenn es per soundkarte nicht geht


----------



## Talarias (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

wird ann wohl doch nicht übertakten und lass ihn dann dort zusammenschrauben mit dem anderen kühler weil taco.g  meint das mann die cpu noch nicht übertakten müsste weil sie "stark" genug ist und das reicht dann erstmal für die nächsten jahre aber der cpu lüfter hat doch nix mit der übertaktbarkeit der gpu zu tun oder?
*
Prozessor*:
Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Prozessorkühler*:
Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD http://www.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock3.gif
*
Mainboard*:
ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Netzteil*:
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Arbeitsspeicher*:
Corsair    Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24    (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Festplatte*:
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*SSD*:???
Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Gehäuse*:
Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Laufwerk*:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=46257&agid=699&pvid=4n2m8sq6  f_hetfuzik&ref=13

*WLAN USB STICK:*
http://www.hardwareversand.de/Sonsti...k+N+v2.article

*Soundkarte:
*ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
*
Grafikkarte*:
http://geizhals.de/evga-geforce-gtx-670-ftw-signature-2-02g-p4-3677-a848637.html

*System*:
MS Windows 7 Professional 64Bits Deutsch OEM Vollversion WIN 7 | eBay

*Soundsytsem:
*ESI Near 08 Classic Aktiv Monitore

*Adapters:*


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Wenn du nicht übertakten willst brauchst du weder den 3570k noch das Z77 Board. Du könntest Geld sparen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Klar, erstmal hat die CPU genug Power. Wenn du allerdings in 3-4 Jahren eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen willst, kann es sehr sehr hilfreich sein eine übertaktete CPU zu haben.


----------



## Talarias (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

die kann ich doch nachher übertakten oder?


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Wenn du den 3570k nimmst und beim Z77 Board bleibst kannst du übertakten.
Falls du die Grafikkarte meinst auch die kannst du übertakten. Allerdings bringt das nicht so viel.


----------



## Makalar (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Wenn du übertakten willst, würde ich aber noch einen potenteren Kühler nehmen:
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Talarias (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ich meine in 1-2 jahren kann ich aber immer noch übertakten oder? wenn ich mir dann nen besseren kühler hole oder?


----------



## Makalar (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> ich meine in 1-2 jahren kann ich aber immer noch übertakten oder? wenn ich mir dann nen besseren kühler hole oder?


 
Ja, kannst du 
Den stärkeren Kühler kannst du ja auch von Anfang an nehmen, dann musst du den alten nicht ausbauen


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> ich meine in 1-2 jahren kann ich aber immer noch übertakten oder? wenn ich mir dann nen besseren kühler hole oder?


 
Ja aber ich würde gleich einen guten Kühler einbauen dann sparst du dir später den Wechsel.


----------



## Talarias (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ich weiss aber nicht wie ich den einbaue und paco.g meldet sich anscheinend nicht mehr habe in gestern 2oder 3 mal angeschrieben wo er als online angezeit wurde warte noch ein bischen ab sonst übertakte ich erst in 1-2 jahren und kauf den kleiner kühler und lass die das alles zussamenbauen jetzt noch mal zum übertakten das bringt meine gtx 670 doch locker auf ne gtx 680 oder ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Jein 

Das ist von der Güte abhängig. Viele 670er schaffen das, alle aber nicht.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> ich weiss aber nicht wie ich den einbaue und paco.g meldet sich anscheinend nicht mehr habe in gestern 2oder 3 mal angeschrieben wo er als online angezeit wurde warte noch ein bischen ab sonst übertakte ich erst in 1-2 jahren und kauf den kleiner kühler und lass die das alles zussamenbauen



Dann mach das so oder du baust selbst zusammen. Also ganz alleine. 
Das ist echt nicht schwer und es bringt ein gutes Gefühl mit den ersten selbst zusammengebauten Rechner einzuschalten. 



Talarias schrieb:


> jetzt noch mal zum übertakten das bringt meine gtx 670 doch locker auf ne gtx 680 oder ?



Das musst du ausprobieren. Wissen kann das niemand.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist echt nicht schwer und es bringt ein gutes Gefühl mit den ersten selbst zusammengebauten Rechner einzuschalten.


 
Vor allem dieses mulmige Gefühl, nachdem alles zusammengebaut ist. "Springt er an, bitte !" 

----------------

paco.g wohnt in Köln bzw. in der Nähe von Köln. Ich nehme an, du wohnst auch in Köln. Oder ?

Es gibt nämlich noch andere Helfer aus Köln.


----------



## Talarias (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

aber die ist doch schon standart mässig auf nvidia gtx 680 niveau oder und dann noch übertakten dann müsste die doch locker auf gtx680 niveua

weil die doch so getaktet ist oder? die sig 2

ja noch 2 einen habe ich angeschrieben der antwortet nicht dann noch einen wo ich nicht weis ob er zu weit weg wohnt von mir aber ich glaube schon das der zu weit weg wohnt


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Vor allem dieses mulmige Gefühl, nachdem alles zusammengebaut ist. "Springt er an, bitte !"


 
Er sollte auf jeden Fall eine Löschdecke bereit legen wenn er keinen Feuerlöscher hat.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> aber die ist doch schon standart mässig auf nvidia gtx 680 niveau oder und dann noch übertakten dann müsste die doch locker auf gtx680 niveua
> 
> weil die doch so getaktet ist oder? die sig 2
> 
> ja noch 2 einen habe ich angeschrieben der antwortet nicht dann noch einen wo ich nicht weis ob er zu weit weg wohnt von mir aber ich glaube schon das der zu weit weg wohnt



Richtig, die EVGA ist werksübertaktet: EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW Signature 2, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-3677) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ob sie durch den Boost aber 680 Niveau erreicht, ist nicht sicher. Mit manuellem Overclocking müsste das aber gehen.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Und wenn nicht ist das auch nicht wild. Der Unterschied beträgt vielleicht weniger als 5% und sowas merkst du nicht.


----------



## Talarias (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ok also alles klar bis paco sich meldet wenn er das tut


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Hoffen wir es mal. Viel Glück dass er das schnell tut


----------



## Talarias (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

also so ein bauen lassen wenn paco sich nicht meldet? und wenn er sich meldet dann mit dem macho liefern lassen und direkt die cpu ocen weil die gpu oc ich auf jeden fall  
*Prozessor*:
Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Prozessorkühler*:
Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD http://www.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock3.gif
*
Mainboard*:
ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Netzteil*:
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Arbeitsspeicher*:
Corsair     Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24     (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Festplatte*:
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*SSD*:???
Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Gehäuse*:
Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Laufwerk*:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=46257&agid=699&pvid=4n2m8sq6  f_hetfuzik&ref=13

*WLAN USB STICK:*
http://www.hardwareversand.de/Sonsti...k+N+v2.article

*Soundkarte:
*ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
*
Grafikkarte*:
http://geizhals.de/evga-geforce-gtx-670-ftw-signature-2-02g-p4-3677-a848637.html

*System*:
MS Windows 7 Professional 64Bits Deutsch OEM Vollversion WIN 7 | eBay

*Soundsytsem:
*http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0047CTA1C/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum

*Adapters:
*OrbLog » Blog Archive » GPU Observer – Sidebar Gadget

MSI Afterburner - Guide: Übertakten


----------



## Softy (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Das mit dem Kühler ist ja schon geklärt. Ansonsten sieht das prima aus 

Boxen kannst Du Dir auch mal diese hier anschauen: Edifier S530D schwarz Gaming 2.1 System (SPK-EF-S530.B.R2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Wenn paco sich meldet kannst du ja noch den Macho/Brocken bestellen. 

Die Konfiguration sieht gut aus, wird ein fetter PC.


----------



## Makalar (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Ja, so kannst du es bestellen


----------



## Talarias (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

brauche kein 2.1 höre nur deutschrap und gucke parr sendungen wie the big bang theory und 2.0 reicht meinte einer der mich berraten hat 

aber trotzdem danke für die empfehlung


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Bau den Macho gleich ein und dann will ich 4,5GHz sehen.


----------



## Softy (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bau den Macho gleich ein und dann will ich 4,5GHz sehen.


 

OC fängt bei mir erst ab 4,5GHz an


----------



## minicoopers (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bau den Macho gleich ein und dann will ich 4,5GHz sehen.


 Naja 4,5 GHz sind ja nicht allzu schwer hin zu bekommen  die meisten schaffen die ja "locker" 
Da müssten schon > 4,5 Ghz herauskommen  



Softy schrieb:


> OC fängt bei mir erst ab 4,5GHz an


 Sehe ich ähnlich


----------



## Talarias (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

yo und wenn ich das mainbord zerkratze beim wieder einbauen dann will ich geld sehen  oder wenn ich es falsch wieder verkabel


----------



## minicoopers (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> yo und wenn ich das mainbord zerkratze beim wieder einbauen dann will ich geld sehen  oder wenn ich es falsch wieder verkabel


 Da wird schon ncihts passieren, wenn man aufpasst 

Nachtrag zum Thema OC'en  Du solltests aber nicht übertreiben, denn sonst kann es schon mla schnell so enden 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x60nAGSd0eQ


----------



## Talarias (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

kann mir einen noch parr links und wissenswertes senden zum übertakten der graka und cpu?


----------



## Softy (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

1. MSI Afterburner - Guide: Übertakten

2. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html


----------



## Talarias (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

also an der spannung nix machen? richtig oder bei der graka .... also wenn ich max erreicht habe wieder 25mhz zurück?

ok cpu übertakten scheint schwieriger zu sein deswegen mach ich das nicht selber  habe nur 5 abschnitte gelesen und da waaren mir zu viele abkürzungen drinne  das kann dann der paco machen

btw verändert sich die lebenszeit der cpu wenn ich sie auf 4,5ghz übertakte?


----------



## Softy (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Am Anfang würde ich die Finger vom Spannungsregler lassen. Aber wenn Du Dich mal besser auskennst: Lass es ordentlich rauchen


----------



## Talarias (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

also wenn ich max erreicht habe wieder 25mhz zurück? oder? und da bleibt aber die garantie von evga ? ich habe den englischen text nicht ganz verstanden der hier mal gepostet wurde


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Nein, wenn es nicht stabil läuft, dann 10 MHz zurück. Die Garantie von EVGA bleibt trotz OC.


----------



## Softy (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> also wenn ich max erreicht habe wieder 25mhz zurück? oder? und da bleibt aber die garantie von evga ? ich habe den englischen text nicht ganz verstanden der hier mal gepostet wurde



Solange es keine sichtbaren Beschädigungen an der Karte gibt, erlischt die Garantie nicht beim Übertakten.


----------



## Talarias (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ich meine wenn es stabil ist dann nochma 25mhz zurück so steht es doch da oder habe ich das falsch verstanden

*Schritt 9:* Wenn Sie die maximal möglichen Taktraten  erreicht haben, senken Sie diese wieder um ein bis zwei Stufen. Damit  beugen Sie langfristig entstehenden Schäden im Dauerbetrieb vor.


----------



## Softy (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Achso, ja. Damit die Grafikkarte halt nicht dauernd am Limit läuft, kannst Du sie wieder 25MHz runtertakten.

Außerdem sind Stabilitätstests wie der MSI Kombustor keine 100% Garantie, dass die Karte den Takt in Spielen mitmacht.


----------



## Talarias (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

wie hoch sollte die temp sein wenn ich sie auslaste? ab wann wird kritisch?


----------



## Softy (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Bis 90°C ist OK. Weniger ist natürlich besser.

Wobei der MSI Kombustor ein extremes Setting ist, die Temperatur der Grafikkarte wird beim Zocken nicht so hoch sein.


----------



## Talarias (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

womit mess ich die?


----------



## Softy (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

z.B. mit

OrbLog » Blog Archive » GPU Observer – Sidebar Gadget

oder Open Hardware Monitor - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Qlimax83 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Köstlich wie der TE euch hier auf trab bringt...
Anfangs sollte es ein Rechner für 1300 sein .. er bekommt Oc taugliche HW aufgelistet.
Er sagt er will / kann nicht übertakten , bekommt neue HW gelistet , dann will er aufeinma eine 680 haben aber dann aufeinmal soll 
der Rechner nicht mehr wie 800 kosten. Traut sich nicht zu die HW selbst zusammen zubauen , überließt etliche Seiten die vorgeschlagene Option
den Rechner doch bei der von ihm bestellte HW Seite zusammen bauen zu lassen....dann habe ich ein paar Seiten übersprungen und lese auf einmal 
was von wegen wie er doch die Cpu und Gaka übertakten kann oO 
WTF ?!?

Soll er sich einen Komplett Rechner von Medion XD kaufe gehen oder woanders herum trollen ^^ was anderes kanns doch echt nicht mehr sein wie ich finde.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Da kannst du mal sehen wie schnell die Fähigkeit im Bereich von OC zunehmen wenn du hier mit postest.


----------



## Talarias (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

und wayne nur weil die so nett sind und helfen geh woanders nerven dich hat keiner gefragt omg

btw ist halt mein erster rechner will da nix falsch machen

und wie immer trotzdem danke an die anderen

und überlesen habe ich gar nix nurmal so nebenbei

redet von überlesen dann muss ich lesen das er seiten  überlesen hat  aber feste


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> btw ist halt mein erster rechner will da nix falsch machen


 
Du kannst soviel fragen wie du willst. Das ist kein Thema.


----------



## minicoopers (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst soviel fragen wie du willst. Das ist kein Thema.


 JA dafür ist das Forum ja da 

Wenn ich überlege wie viel ich in meinem ersten Thread gefragt habe  Ich glaube am Ende hatte ich einen 35 Seiten langen Thread, nur für die Beratung eines neune Rechners. Und alle die mir geholfen haben, waren auch nach der 1000sten Frage noch freundlich


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Wenn ich überlege wie viel ich in meinem ersten Thread gefragt habe  Ich glaube am Ende hatte ich einen 35 Seiten langen Thread, nur für die Beratung eines neune Rechners. Und alle die mir geholfen haben, waren auch nach der 1000sten Frage noch freundlich


 
Ja das liegt aber nicht daran dass wir freundlich sind sondern dass der Alkohol gut geholfen hat den Frust und die Wut zu unterdrücken. 
Und zwischen durch was rauchen hatte auch nicht geschadet.


----------



## minicoopers (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja das liegt aber nicht daran dass wir freundlich sind sondern dass der Alkohol gut geholfen hat den Frust und die Wut zu unterdrücken.
> Und zwischen durch was rauchen hatte auch nicht geschadet.


 Achso, wenn das so ist, sollte ich wohl meine Meinung über das Forum noch malüberdenken


----------



## Talarias (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

yo aber der kollege vom oben sieht das anscheined anders


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> yo aber der kollege vom oben sieht das anscheined anders


 
Einfach nicht beachten.

Willst du denn noch was wissen? 
Hast du dich im Bereich Übertakten schon irgendwo eingelesen?


----------



## minicoopers (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> yo aber der kollege vom oben sieht das anscheined anders


 So welche gibt es immer wieder


----------



## Talarias (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ja das grafikkarten übertakten verstehe ich aber das cpu ocen nicht also wenn ich die graka zu hoch takte was passiert dann? der pc fährt runter und da gibts es ja noch sogenannten Artefakten was ist das? wo dran erkenne ich die? kann ich eigentlich meine laptop grafikkarte übertakten? ist eine radeon hd 5870 laptop version ka wie mann die nennt  könnte auch die 5850 hd sein die temp von laptop ist 64 grad beim video gucken 

geht nicht? der core clock geht nicht höher als 625 mhz und das ist der standart clock und der memory clock geht nicht über 800mhz auch der standartwert  habe den kombuster laufen lassen und da ist die temp jetzt bei 80 nicht übertaktet


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

CPU übertakten machst du halt im Bios anstatt mit einem Programm wie bei der GPU. Das ist aber nicht schwer. Du musst nur ein paar Dinge einstellen und schon läuft die CPU mit 4GHz.
Wenn du die GPU zu stark übertaktest wird das System eben instabil. Das erkennst du daran dass das Bild nicht mehr gut ist oder dass der Treiber aussteigt -- also Fehlermeldungen beim Treiber.


----------



## Talarias (31. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ne ich meine meine laptop gpu  die kann ich nciht übertakten irgendwie wollte schon mal üben  ist das eigentlich normal ne temp von 63grad beim video gucken ?


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Keine Ahnung ob das geht. Das musst du mal mit MSI Afterburner versuchen aber ich glaube nicht dass das geht.


----------



## Talarias (31. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ja dann gehts nicht  habs ja damit versucht


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Dann lass es. Es gibt nur noch das Programm von EVGA aber das arbeitet nur mit Nvidia Karten.


----------



## Talarias (31. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

und nochmal btw wie siehst mit der lebenserwartung von einer cpu aus wenn sie übertakte ändert sich da was ?


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Solange du nicht viel an der Spannung verändert hält die CPU länger als du sie nutzen wirst.


----------



## Talarias (31. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ok das gut weil mein stiefvater meint (der hat eh keine ahnung) das die dann voll schnell kapput geht die cpu


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Wieso hörst du auf das was er sagt wenn er sowieso keine Ahnung hat und hier welche herumsitzen die sich besser auskennen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (31. März 2013)

Ich denke weil man vielleicht seinen Eltern/Stiefeltern mehr vertraut als irgendwelchen "fremden" Leuten aus dem Internet. Aber die CPU geht wirklich nicht kaputt, außer du gibst ihr mehr als 1,35 Volt.


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Ich denke weil man vielleicht seinen Eltern/Stiefeltern mehr vertraut als irgendwelchen "fremden" Leuten aus dem Internet. Aber die CPU geht wirklich nicht kaputt, außer du gibst ihr mehr als 1,35 Volt.


 
Das hat mit Vertrauen nichts zu tun sondern einfach mit Wissen.
Wenn der Stiefvater aus eigener Meinung her schon eigentlich keine Ahnung hat wieso dann auf ihn hören? Nur weil du ihn länger kennst? Deswegen sind seine Aussagen nicht richtiger.


----------



## Softy (31. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Zeig deinem Stiefvater mal dieses Video: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GR5_X1CfUA

Aber nicht dieses :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x60nAGSd0eQ


----------



## Talarias (31. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

das sag ich ihm auch  ich höre ja nicht auf ihn frage nur nach weil er könnte ja recht haben -.-  also das ihm video gezeigt wird ist basic oc und was ist mit advanced oc? das brauch ich nicht oder? denke dann hol ich mir doch den macho und oc direkt einfach vorsichtig einbauen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (31. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Die Feineinstellungen brauchst du erst, wenn du höher willst. Ansonsten gilt: Multi auf 40, VCore anpassen und dann war es das auch meistens schon.


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Bei 4GHz musst du noch nicht mal den Vcore anpassen. Da kannst du alles auf Auto lassen und einfach den Multi auf 40 stellen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (31. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Schon klar 

Mit geregelter VCore fährt er 1. besser und 2. lernt er den Umgang mit den Voltage-Settings.


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Für den schnellen Erfolg reicht es einfach den Multi auf 40 zu stellen.
Wenn du wissen willst was genau passiert ist es sinnvoller herumzutesten. Es gibt ja genug How To wo man sich einlesen kann.
Jeder so wie er mag.


----------



## Talarias (1. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

danke für die antworten


----------



## Talarias (16. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ist der monitor gut? BenQ GL2450HM Test Monitor 

weil bei meinem ersten rechner hat das bild so geflackert und wusste nicht woran das lagg hatte ne gtx 660 drin  

btw habe den rechner umgeschieckt wegen diversen problemen wie windows 8 und nicht funktionierender wlan karte 

ist das das richtige system http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from...essional+64Bits+Deutsch+OEM+Vollversion+WIN+7 ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. April 2013)

Das Betriebssystem kannst du nehmen, wenn du Professional brauchst


----------



## Talarias (16. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

wo ist der unterschied zwischen den versionen? und was ist mit dem flakern beim zocken? ist das normal oder nur ne einstellung? 

und was ist mit dem monitor


----------



## Softy (16. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Windows 7 Versionen im Vergleich - WinVistaSide

Wie war der Monitor denn verbunden? DVI, HDMI, VGA...?


----------



## Talarias (16. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ehm habe keine ahnung davon soll ich nen foto von dem anschluss machen? habe es mit dem rechten ding gemacht ka wie das heisst


btw ich meine das linke denn das bild hat sich gedreht irgendwie


----------



## Softy (16. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Ja, kein Wunder  Das ist ein VGA Anschluss, da kann es schon mal flimmern. Wenn Du den neuen Monitor per DVI, HDMI oder DisplayPort anschließt, sollte das deutlich besser aussehen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Unbedingt den DVI Port nehmen (und natürlich auch das kabel), VGA ist sau veraltet und schei*e


----------



## Talarias (16. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

und was ist das könnte einer ein bild posten bitte?

von den beiden steckern


----------



## Softy (16. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Digital Visual Interface

High Definition Multimedia Interface

DisplayPort


----------



## Talarias (16. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

hm das mit hdmi würde ich verstehen den rest nicht was ist da am empfehlenswertesten? (wasn wort) 

btw habe nur noch das hdmi dinges also nehme ich das? oder
müsste der auch nen dvi haben ? weil den habe ich nicht gefunden


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Nimm DVI.


----------



## Talarias (16. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

hmm ich glaube ich habe kein dvi ding ? da steht zwar dvi-d aber ich finds nicht und warum kein hdmi


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Weil HDMI für den Eimer ist.


----------



## Talarias (16. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

so habe diese 3 welchen davon solch ich benutzen habe davor den grauen benutzt


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Der blaue ist VGA. Ist das das Kabel vom Monitor?
Kannst du am Monitor noch was anderes anschließen?


----------



## Talarias (16. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

nö hatte das graue glaube ich dran aber das hat geflackert nehme jetzt einfach mal das hdmi wenn es flackert nehme ich wieder den grauen oder direkt den grauen ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. April 2013)

Der graue Adapter ist einfach nur ein VGA auf DVI Adapter. Probier es mal mit HDMI.


----------



## Talarias (16. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

danke muss aber noch warten bis mein (*FETTER*) Rechner da ist  vll war auch was kapput am alten rechner keine ahnung versuch es erstmal mit hdmi dann mit dem grauen wieder und dann entscheide ich mich


----------



## Softy (16. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Ein Adapter hilft da nichts, denn solange der Anschluss man Monitor VGA ist, kommt da immer nur ein analoges Signal an. Der Monitor muss schon DVI / HDMI oder DP unterstützen.


----------



## Talarias (16. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

BenQ GL2450HM 61 cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 
hat der das denn nicht?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. April 2013)

Talarias schrieb:


> BenQ GL2450HM 61 cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> hat der das denn nicht?



Doch, klar hat der das. Steht doch dabei


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. April 2013)

Der hat VGA, DVI und HDMI. Benutze HDMI oder DVI, auf keinen Fall VGA.


----------



## Talarias (16. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ok danke und warum ist hdmi fürn eimer? hat ja eben einer geschrieben weiss jetzt nicht mehr wer  


das graue ist der dvi-d oder?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. April 2013)

Hdmi ist ok, allerdings nur bis 1920x1080


----------



## Talarias (16. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

yo geht ja eh nicht mehr mit dem monitor 


kann mir einer den unterschied zwischen den beiden erklären ? 

http://www.amazon.de/Microlab-SOLO1...d=1366146688&sr=1-1&keywords=microlab+solo+15

http://www.csv-direct.de/artinfo.php?artnr=A3410189&pva=geizhals&data=%2Fl4a1dI3gL2xFDMUJ0hT4Q4v12hOhb0zCYUDq8WCXR5Ebn9xsOhZ9nngrKbtEHYm1FxO3tVgpynTelHtYA%2BIRNO9iabGB2NBGq%2FDgQCHWiuOvF4aanYGtz2%2FC6zy5FYC

und von dem nochmal die amazon seite 

http://www.amazon.de/Aktivbox-Micro...d=1366146688&sr=1-2&keywords=microlab+solo+15

und hier die originale seite http://www.microlab.com/?r=StereoSysteme&st=full&id=490

und was für kabel brauche ich für die boxen?


----------



## Rosigatton (16. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Da gibt´s keinen Unterschied. Sind identische Boxen.

Für Input brauchst Du Cinch, für den Output einfach Lautsprecherkabel ohne Stecker.


----------



## Talarias (16. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

kannst du vll links senden habe davon keine ahnung -.- und auch wie viele ich brauche oder so ach ich habe davon keine ahnung


----------



## Rosigatton (17. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

10 Meter Lautsprecherkabel 2x1,5mm² echtes Kupfer (OFC) made in Germany | LS-Kabel 2x 1,5qmm | Lautsprecherkabel | Kabellager24

AmazonBasics Lautsprecherkabel 1,3 mm²: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente

Lautsprecherkabel 1,5 mm², twinaxial, highflex CLS 215 2 x 1.5 mm² Schwarz Meterware Cordial im Conrad Online Shop | 730834

2 x 1,5mm² reichen völlig. 

Wenn Du vom Mainboard an die Boxen gehst : Audio-Kabel - im Conrad Online Shop günstig kaufen

1 x Stereo-Miniklinke auf 2 x Mono-Cinch :

The Sssnake YRK-2030 Y-Audiokabel

Mit dem Lautsprecherkabel gibst Du das Signal von der einen Box zur anderen weiter.


----------



## Talarias (17. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

wow das komplieziert  welche brauche ich wenn ich die soundkarte benutze ? weil du geschrieben hast wenn ich vom mainbord aus gehe und darunter 2 sachen gepostet ich verstehs halt echt nicht -.-

soundkarte : ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

vll alles bei einem shop?


----------



## Rosigatton (17. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Ich wusste nur nicht, ob und welche Soundkarte Du benutzt. Da ist überhaupt nix kompliziert . Du steckst den Miniklinkenstecker in die hellgrüne Buchse der DGX, und die Cinchstecker in die Box. Weil das Verstärkerteil nur in einer Box verbaut ist, leitest Du mit dem Lautsprecherkabel das Signal von der rechten zur linken Box. Das ist alles.

Sieht man auf dem Bild : L Audio Output

Offizielle Website Microlab Hersteller akustischer Lautsprecher für Computer

Habe deinen Thread in der HiFi Abteilung entdeckt. Die Empfehlungen von Herbboy und Darkseth sind .

Ich würde hier nochmal reinschauen : Aktive Nahfeldmonitore


----------



## Talarias (17. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ich habe keine ahnung von boxen das wären meine ersten boxen und ich weiss auch nicht was du für kabel meinst wenn du sagst cinch oder so ich bestell alles und bau es dann irgendwie zusammen also bitte mach eine neue liste  von einem händler oder so bitte bitte


----------



## Rosigatton (17. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Habe deinen Thread in der HiFi Abteilung entdeckt. Die Empfehlungen von Herbboy und Darkseth sind .

Ich würde hier nochmal reinschauen : Aktive Nahfeldmonitore

Wie teuer dürfen die denn werden, die Boxen ?

Ich bin doch hier , brauchst mir keine PN mehr schicken .

ESI uniK 04

Hier sind die Kabel schon dabei : M-Audio AV40 Studiophile Bundle

Ob bei den Solo 6C Kabel dabei sind, weiss ich nicht : http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p700580/pid/geizhals Über Amazon würde ich die nicht bestellen, das ist ein Händler aus UK - Great Britain.

Solch ein Kabel geht von der Soundkarte zur rechten Box : http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ecker-Stereo-auf-2xCinch-Stecker-Schwarz.html

Und mit so einem verbindest Du die beiden Boxen : http://www.mindfactory.de/search_re...~+Adapter/Audio+Kabel/Lautsprecher+Kabel.html Nur brauchst Du davon keine 50 oder 100 Meter, sondern nur ein Stück, welches von Box zu Box reicht. Das kriegst Du überall für kleines Geld.


----------



## Talarias (17. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

140 € ohne kabel ja wollte schlafen gehen habe auf ein ergebnis gehofft  egal bin jetzt schlafen sind die ESI uniK 04 besser als die Microlab SOLO6C Aktivbox 2-Wege Lautsprechersystem: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


und da brauche ich keine kabel also bei dem von esi ? wenn doch schick bitte einen link mit


----------



## Rosigatton (17. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Habe über Dir editiert. Kommt immer auf die Boxen an, was die für Anschlüsse haben. Dann machen wir morgen weiter.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Talarias (17. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

und welche sind nun besser ? esi oder microlab? und bitte habe das mit den kabeln immer noch nicht verstanden .... ja ich meine deinen edit

btw danke für die gute nacht


----------



## Rosigatton (17. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Die Microlab sollen schon sehr gut klingen. Wie wäre es denn mit wireless : Microlab Aktivbox H-12W 2.0 wireless schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks ?

Ich bin dann auch mal weg. Bis morgen .


----------



## Talarias (17. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

gut danke dann nehme ich das http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0047CTA1C/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum nur noch die frage mussen da kabel zu gekauft werden (einer meint nein) wenn ja bitte link danke für die antworten

die macht des nicht einschlafen können


----------



## Rosigatton (17. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Hier sind die nochmal 10,- Euro günstiger : Aktivbox Microlab SOLO6C 2.0 Holz

In der Beschreibung steht unten, das Audiokabel im Lieferumfang enthalten sind. Um die anzuschliessen, brauchst Du auch kein Abitur .


----------



## Talarias (17. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

und die kann ich einfach anschliessen ? oder sind das vll nicht die richtigen da muss ich warten bis sie kommt oder?


----------



## Rosigatton (17. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Die solltest Du dann einfach anschliessen können. Wie gesagt, da braucht man echt kein Abitur für.


----------



## Talarias (17. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ok danke hatte sie leider schon bei amazon bestellt  war nur nicht sicher wegen den kabeln


----------



## Talarias (18. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

nochmal guten tag ...
wollte fragen wenn ich meine grafikkarte übertakte und ich zu hoch takte und der geht aus ist das dann schlimm? auch wenn ich dann wieder runter takte?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> nochmal guten tag ...
> wollte fragen wenn ich meine grafikkarte übertakte und ich zu hoch takte und der geht aus ist das dann schlimm? auch wenn ich dann wieder runter takte?


 
solang du nicht alle regler sofort auf anschlag stellst, sollte da nix passieren. immer in 10-20mhz schritten oc´n und mit furmark stabilität testen


----------



## Talarias (18. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ja das habe ich verstanden nur wenn ich zu hoch takte geht der doch aus oder? ist das dann schädlich? auch wenn ich nach dem neustart wieder runtertakte?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

schädlich ist es nicht, wenn der takt z.b. 50mhz zu hoch angesetzt wird. bei der vcore muss man allerdings vorsichtiger sein


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Wenn du es übertreibst verabschiedet sich in der Regel der Treiber. Das wirst du dann schon mitbekommen und dann solltest du den Takt wieder senken.
Sofern du die Spannung nicht zu sehr anhebst kannst du nichts kaputt machen.


----------



## Softy (18. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sofern du die Spannung nicht zu sehr anhebst kannst du nichts kaputt machen.



Bisschen gewagte Aussage, was?  Klar kann die Grafikkarte abrauchen, ist halt sehr unwahrscheinlich. Aber die Garantie ist dann Essig (außer man hat eine Grafikkarte von EVGA )


----------



## Talarias (18. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ich glaub ihr versteht nicht wie ich das meine  ich meine das so ich muss ja nach 15mhz immer wieder testen ob er abschmiert  wenn er abschmiert is das schlimm für den pc?


----------



## Anubis12334 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> ich glaub ihr versteht nicht wie ich das meine  ich meine das so ich muss ja nach 15mhz immer wieder testen ob er abschmiert  wenn er abschmiert is das schlimm für den pc?


 
in der Regel nicht. Aber niemand wird dir hier eine Garantie ausstellen. Es kann immer schief gehen


----------



## Talarias (18. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ich habe eine von evga die geben doch garantie auf ocen oder?


----------



## Gast0707215 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ne keine garantie bei übertakten.


----------



## Talarias (18. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

das wurde mir hier aber anders erzählt ....


----------



## Softy (18. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Das stimmt schon: [Please Read] EVGA's Stance on Overclocking


----------



## Talarias (18. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ist das nicht besser zum übertakten? EVGA | Software | EVGA Precision

als das hier http://www.msi-afterburner.de/index.php/guides/uebertakten habe da keine ahnung


----------



## Softy (18. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Ja, EVGA Precision ist etwas einfacher in der Bedienung.

Nutze ich auch, funktioniert prima


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Ja aber blöd dass man sich bei EVGA registrieren lassen muss um es herunter laden zu können.
Und natürlich funktioniert das EVGA Programm nur bei Nvidia Karten.


----------



## Softy (19. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja aber blöd dass man sich bei EVGA registrieren lassen muss um es herunter laden zu können.



Guggst Du hier :  EVGA Precision X - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Softy schrieb:


> Guggst Du hier :  EVGA Precision X - Download - CHIP Online


 
Ich weiß aber das musst du dann auch gleich dazu posten denn sonst registieren sich die Leute bei EVGA.


----------



## Talarias (19. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

so habe slim drivers installiert da stand 17 driver dann hat windows 4 von sich geladen ich habe den graka treiber von slim geladen neugestarten und dann stand da nur noch 2 updates und windows 7 lädt gerade 102 sachen runter


----------



## Softy (19. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Slim Drivers ist nur was für N00b's


----------



## Talarias (19. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ich bin ein noob hatte bis jetzt nur laptops und konsolen


----------



## Softy (19. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Dann passt das ja   Mir sind solche Auto-Updater immer etwas suspekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talarias (20. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

so nochmal guten abend jetzt vom neuen rechner aus  

so beim übertakten muss ich da alle 3 regler gleichmässig übertakten? oder wie geht das ? kann ich zum beispiel nur den core clock erhöhen und den rest unten lassen ? oder muss ich dann auch shader shader clock und memory clock mitnehmen? oder immer einzeln testen also erst core clock dann shader und dann memory?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. April 2013)

Kannst du natürlich unabhängig regeln


----------



## Talarias (20. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

also nach jedem 15mhz schritt testen dann nächstes segment und wieder 15mhz schritt machen und testen? gibts da ne seite zu? ausser die von msi? und wenn ich furmakr laufen lasse wie hoch darf die temp gehen ? und wie lange soll ich furmakr laufen lassen?

gerade gesehen das bei mir andere sachen stehen  

power limit 
core clock 
memory clock 
bitte erklärung 

was macht power limit?


----------



## Softy (20. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Die Temperaturen sollten 90°C nicht überschreiten. Ein paar Minuten Furmark reicht aus bezügl. der Temperatur. 

Power Limit ist eine Energiespar-Einstellung. Den Regler kannst Du gefahrlos ganz nach rechts stellen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. April 2013)

Jap, PowerLimit ganz nach rechts. Erst 15 MHz mehr Core Clock, dann testen. Ich würde erst den Core Clock so weit nach rechts schieben, wie es stabil ist. Dann erst wird der Speichertakt ausgelotet.


----------



## Talarias (20. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

danke für die antworten jetzt habe ich den den grauen adapter also den dvi auf den blauen gemacht aber unter nvdia steht immer noch vga wieso?  under der graue steckt jetzt drinne -.- aber da steht halt vga


----------



## Talarias (20. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

jetzt sind die boxen da und es kommt kein ton -.- alles richtig angeschlossen was muss ich da machen? irgendwelche settings auf der soundkarte oder wie? 

hat sich erledigt da gibts es zwei anschlüsse weiss zwar jetzt nicht ob der über soundkarte läuft oder nicht aber beim zweiten unteren anschlüss gehts


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. April 2013)

Ja, du musst von realtek high def audio (oder so) auf sounkarte umschalten


----------



## Talarias (20. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

wie geht das?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*



Talarias schrieb:


> wie geht das?


 
unter "systemsteuerung"---"hardware und sound"---"sound"---"audiogeräte verwalten"


----------



## Talarias (20. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

mein rechner erkennt hdmi nicht und dvi-d passt nicht rein weder hinten noch in den monitor passt es das dvi-d passt aber nicht in die dvi-d buchse sondern in ne andere aber da zeigt es vga an -.-


----------



## maxmueller92 (20. April 2013)

Vielleicht ist es ja kein dvi-d stecker


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. April 2013)

Talarias schrieb:


> mein rechner erkennt hdmi nicht und dvi-d passt nicht rein weder hinten noch in den monitor passt es das dvi-d passt aber nicht in die dvi-d buchse sondern in ne andere aber da zeigt es vga an -.-



Poste mal zwei fotos:

Eins vom graka anschluss
Und eins vom monitor anschluss


----------



## Talarias (20. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ist schon geregelt läuft jetzt kompleet über hdmi nicht über hdmi adapter das kabel ist vga und wurde mit adapter geliefert .... deswegen ist jetzt hdmi kabel dran


----------



## Talarias (20. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

was fur settings sollte ich nutzen bei furmark?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ich halte nicht viel von Furmark.
Hast du BF3 oder Crysis3?
Bei mir zum beispiel wird die Graka bei BF3 deutlich heißer und mehr belastet als bei Furmark.


----------



## Talarias (21. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

bf3 ja aber kb das über bf3 zu machen weil da habe ich keinen überblick  und wenns gut läuft stats mässig will nicht rausfliegen  oder meinst du singleplayer?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. April 2013)

Kannst auch mit unigine heaven testen (1920x1080, 4x msaa, 16:1 af, tesselation maximal, dx11)


----------



## Talarias (21. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

jo danke ... bin jetzt bei core clock 150+ und furmark läuft gerade noch ka was artefakte sind aber ich glaube ich habe keine 

und im unigine heaven kack es einfach ab mit temp von 63 und bildschirm schwarz  aktuelle temp im furmark 70 nach 5min 

btw kann vll einer mal bilder von artefakten posten habe da nix vernünftiges in gooogle gefunden


----------



## Rosigatton (21. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Artefakt (Computergrafik)

Screenshot by Lightshot

Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Talarias (21. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ne sowas habe ich nicht   aber warum ist uni heaven abgeschmiert beim benchen habe da gedacht das wäre nen artefakt oder der fährt jetzt runter aber ne einfach nur abgeschmiert voll komisch 

aber trotzdem danke für bilder und bei wiki sehe ich kein unterschied ausser das das eine bild schwammiger ist


----------



## blautemple (21. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Wenn Heaven abschmiert musst du mit dem Takt runter


----------



## Talarias (21. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

aber furmark läuft und keine artefakte und crysis 2 habe ich gestern auch gespielt auf dx11 und hirestexturen auch keine artefakte

wollte gerade wieder benchen in heaven bei 180+ core clock direkt ausgegangen

ich will da nix kapput machen was sind nun die zeichen für zu hoch getaket? wenn heaven ausgeht oder wie? abber crysis 2 läuft und furmakr auch ohne probleme


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Benchmarks sind was anderes als Games.


----------



## Talarias (21. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ja ab wann ist es zu krass getaktek? wenn heaven abschmiert oder wie? weil bei furmark ist nicht passiert temp war auch ok ich hätte gerne eine erklärung will nicht meine graka schrotten


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Furmark belastet nur die GPU sonst nichts.
Heaven belastet auch den Vram.
Wenn Heaven abraucht musst du den Takt der RAMs herunter fahren.


----------



## Talarias (21. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ram=shader clock? oder base clock? weil bei 145+ base clock rauchts ab bei 130 + base clock gehts noch also ohne das es sich aufhängt  also sollte ich so 120+base clock machen? richtig? oder bei 130+ lassen weil es kackt nicht ab bei 130+ läuft gerade der 2 run .... abgekackt


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Du musst halt den Takt einstellen bei dem nichts abraucht. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Talarias (21. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

jo lass gerade nochmal durchlaufen mit 115+ und dann lass ich ihn nochmal durchlaufen wegen sicherheit 130+ lief einmal glatt durch den abgeraucht jetzt teste ich 115+ 

115+ fast abgeschmiert ... schwarzes bild dann gings weiter bei 2 run


----------



## Talarias (21. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

also sehr komisch diesses heaven habs jetzt mal mit 95 + probiert ging dann 2 run beim 19 bild aufgehangen 
das nur bei heaven so


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Vergiss Heaven einfach.


----------



## Talarias (21. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

und auf was soll ich dann achten temp und artefakte? 

oder was?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. April 2013)

Wenn alle spiele laufen, kann dir heaven egal sein


----------



## Talarias (21. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

crysis 2 ist gerade auch ausgegangen  bei 115+ -.- jetzt versuch ich es mal mit 85


----------



## Softy (21. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Spannung rauf oder Takt runter. Eine andere Möglichkeit gibt es nicht.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. April 2013)

Wurde das powertune limit auf +20 gestellt?


----------



## Talarias (21. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ne +45 hat man mir hier so gesagt bis ganz nach links


----------



## Softy (22. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Also ich schiebe den  Regler, wenn dann ganz nach rechts


----------



## Talarias (24. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

also da kommt mir ja gerade die idee meinen rechner umzutauschen und dafür nen neune rechner zu kaufen wenn die neune gtx 770 und 780 rauskommen also das dürfte doch kein problem sein oder?

wenn die preise stimmen dann wäre das kein zu grosser preisaufschlag bei 499 $ wären das 30 € mehr und bei 599 wären das 100€ mehr ca ich bin total dafür und die dürften auch keinen streit machen oder? habe ja 14 tage ohne grund umtausch recht oder?

da ich meinen rechner in betrieb genommen habe wurde ich nur 840€ wieder bekommen richtig? ca 360€ verlust also der preis für die grafikkarte richtig?

oder bleib der usd preis gleich in € also dann statt 380 € 499€ so wie bei den meisten titans die kosten alle ab 900€ obwohl sie nur 770€ kosten mussten 

(und die könnte ich einfach ein mein mainbord stecken? oder könnte ich sogar sli benutzen wenn ich nen neues netzteil hohle??)

oder doch lieber auf nächste serie  warten? die müssten dann auch noch aufs mainbord passen oder? 

das heisst alles wäre perfekt ausser grafikkarte? also in 1-2 jahren neue grafikkarte und wann ne neue cpu ?


----------



## Softy (24. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Ja, Du hast 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht, aber wieso willst Du den Rechner jetzt umtauschen? 

Du kannst davon ausgehen dass, der $-Preis 1:1 in € durchschlägt  War bisher immer so.

Die CPU wird locker die nächsten Jahre gut ausreichen zum Spielen, wenn Du in 2 Jahren oder so eine neue Grafikkarte nachrüstest, reicht das dann wieder für die kommenden 2 Jahre.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. April 2013)

Wenn du vor hast in amerika zu bestellen musst du glaub ich auch noch einfuhrzoll bezahlen und wenn die graka in die rma muss hast du ein problem dad braucht dann ewig und kostet dich.


----------



## Talarias (24. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

also kostet die gtx 780 warscheinlich 500€? 

wenn ja dann warte ich


----------



## Softy (24. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Das weiß keiner (außer nvidia ). Abwarten und Tee trinken 

500€ könnte aber schon hinkommen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. April 2013)

Ich denk so 500-600€ wirds kosten.


----------



## Makalar (24. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Die 780 wird Anfangs vllt. so viel wie die 680 zum Verkaufsstart kosten, also so 500-550€ wenn ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## Talarias (25. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

nochmals danke für die auskunft und alles


----------



## Talarias (25. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

komischer weise springt der ping von 19 zu 200 in league of legends und es war nix am downloaden wie bei meiner alten wlan karte die ps3 steht hinterm rechner und macht keine probleme genauso wie die xbox oder der laptop


----------



## Talarias (26. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

push push


----------



## Softy (26. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

LAN-Treiber ist aktuell?


----------



## Talarias (26. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ne was ist das? gerade wieder passiert -.- und in cod 4 auch connection interrupt -.- da läuft nix wenn es so laggt von nem ping von 20 auf 360 oder in cod 4 sogar von 50 auf 999 

so habs gefunden habe da paar sachen geladen und auch lan speed und lan treiber http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.de.asp?Model=Z77 Pro4&o=All


----------



## Softy (26. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Den aktuellsten WLAN Treiber kannst Du auf der Herstellerhomepage runterladen.


----------



## Talarias (26. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

sry wegen doppelpost


----------



## Talarias (26. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Download-Geschwindigkeit: [++]*

*559.244 kbit/s *

*(69.906 kByte/s)*

*Upload-Geschwindigkeit: [o]*

*1.882 kbit/s*

*(235 kByte/s)*


vom laptop aus


*Download-Geschwindigkeit: [-]*

*15.979 kbit/s *

*(1.997 kByte/s)*

*Upload-Geschwindigkeit: [-]*

*321 kbit/s*

*(40 kByte/s*


vom rechner aus beide standen ca gleich

woran kann das liegen ? will das unbedingt weil bin zu frieden mit dem rechner nur inet vll stört irgendwas das signal? für den rechner? kann ja mal bilder machen

die treiber habe ich schon weis nicht ob das die richtigen? war einer von realtek und der fastlan treiber

vll sieht man ja auf den bildern störquellen ;


----------



## Talarias (27. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

push push


----------



## Talarias (27. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

frequenzband geändert auf 5ghz hat nix gebracht


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

dann versuch mal das hier: 

SG TCP Optimizer - Download - COMPUTER BILD


----------



## Talarias (28. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

was soll ich für sachen einstellen beim dem tool? auf optimal gestellt nix  gebracht


habe das gemacht Neuesten Realtek Treiber runterladen und schonmal auf den Desktop entpacken. Bitte nur die .inf files und nicht das ganze Paket.

Fastlan Müll runterschmeissen und neustarten.
Treiber deinstallieren

cmd als admin öffnen

1. "ipconfig /flushdns
2. "netsh winsock reset"
3. "netsh int ip reset"

neustarten

Neuesten Treiber installieren über den Geräte Manager

dann

cmd wieder als admin und

Netsh interface tcp set global autotuning=disabled

Netsh interface tcp set global rss=disabled

eintippen.

 Remoteunterschiedskomprimierung deaktivieren  (Systemsteuerung->Programme->Windows-Funktionen aktivieren oder  deaktivieren)

 IPv6 deaktivieren (LAN-Verbindung Eigenschaften, Adapter Einstellungen)

Energie Verwaltung der Karte ausschalten

Systemsteuerung->Hardware  und Sound->Geräte-Manager->Netzwerkadapter->Eigenschaften -  Deaktiviere das Kontrollkästchen "Computer kann das Gerät ausschalten,  um Energie zu sparen"

ergebnis immernoch schlecht

*Download-Geschwindigkeit: [-]*

*12.799 kbit/s *

*(1.600 kByte/s)*

*Upload-Geschwindigkeit: [-]*

*1.655 kbit/s*

*(207 kByte/s)*


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Da bin ich
auf optimal hat nix gebracht? kannste mal kabel versuchen und checken, wie schnell es da ist?


----------



## Talarias (28. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

kein kabel da -.- habe es jetzt nochmal versucht mit optimal weil das andere hat die wlan verbindung glaub ich verschlechtert da steht jetzt im treiber des wlan sticks verbindung schwach vorher stand immer optimal da


jetzt ist es noch langsamer


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. April 2013)

Talarias schrieb:


> kein kabel da -.- habe es jetzt nochmal versucht mit optimal weil das andere hat die wlan verbindung glaub ich verschlechtert da steht jetzt im treiber des wlan sticks verbindung schwach vorher stand immer optimal da



In welchem usb port steckt der stick? Alle ports mal ausprobiert?


----------



## Talarias (28. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ja alle sogar die usb 3.0 ausser die ports hinten hinten nur 2 balken -.- und noch langsamer 

den stick jetzt mal höher gestellt mit mitgeliefertem kabel immer noch nur 2-3 balken -.- mein laptop hat 5 bis 4 im gleichem zimmer

ich gehe davon aus das ist der tcp otimizer schuld war bei meinem alten rechner auch so genau das gleiche problem mit wlan und so -.-

*Download-Geschwindigkeit: [-]*

*12.883 kbit/s *

*(1.610 kByte/s)*

*Upload-Geschwindigkeit: [-]

omg das hat mein wlan langsamer gemacht 

*Neuesten Realtek Treiber runterladen und schonmal auf den Desktop entpacken. Bitte nur die .inf files und nicht das ganze Paket.

Fastlan Müll runterschmeissen und neustarten.
Treiber deinstallieren

cmd als admin öffnen

1. "ipconfig /flushdns
2. "netsh winsock reset"
3. "netsh int ip reset"

neustarten

Neuesten Treiber installieren über den Geräte Manager

dann

cmd wieder als admin und

Netsh interface tcp set global autotuning=disabled

Netsh interface tcp set global rss=disabled

eintippen.

 Remoteunterschiedskomprimierung deaktivieren  (Systemsteuerung->Programme->Windows-Funktionen aktivieren oder  deaktivieren)

 IPv6 deaktivieren (LAN-Verbindung Eigenschaften, Adapter Einstellungen)

Energie Verwaltung der Karte ausschalten

Systemsteuerung->Hardware  und Sound->Geräte-Manager->Netzwerkadapter->Eigenschaften -  Deaktiviere das Kontrollkästchen "Computer kann das Gerät ausschalten,  um Energie zu sparen"

weil ich habe das erste backup geladen von tcp optimizer und verbindung ist immernoch schwach das war übrigens ein tipp hier aus dem forum -.-


btw anbieter netcologne 50mb down 2mb up so stehts auf den papieren 


der rechner ist zwar immernoch gut aber da ich vor habe gegen andere zu spielen sprich online geht mir das schon auf den sack .... wie bei meinem alten rechner auch ... den habe ich aber wieder umgeschickt wegen wlan probleme und windows 8 mann hat ja 2 wochen zeit dafür 

es kann doch nur die stick leistung sein oder? weil ich habe den stick auf bett gemacht und es war immernoch so schlecht -.- und auf dem bett steht mein laptop
der deutlich bessere ergenbis erziehlt hat beim wlan test und auch beim lol und cod 4 zocken


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. April 2013)

Kannst du den stick mal an deinem laptop nutzen? Wenn das immernoch langsam ist, liegts am stick


----------



## Talarias (29. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

so bin gerade am testen .... 




btw laptop hat 4 striche der stick nur 2-3 -.-

mit usb stick 
*Download-Geschwindigkeit: [++]*

*155.559 kbit/s *

*(19.445 kByte/s)*

*Upload-Geschwindigkeit: [-]*

*369 kbit/s*

*(46 kByte/s)

ohne usb stick

*
*Download-Geschwindigkeit: [++]*

*3.495.277 kbit/s *

*(436.910 kByte/s)*

*Upload-Geschwindigkeit: [o]*

*1.878 kbit/s*

*(235 kByte/s)*


----------



## Talarias (29. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

*Download-Geschwindigkeit: [-]*

*19.144 kbit/s *

*(2.393 kByte/s)*

*Upload-Geschwindigkeit: [-]*

*1.122 kbit/s*

*(140 kByte/s)*

 mit lan am pc


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. April 2013)

Da kann irgentwas nicht stimmen am pc


----------



## Talarias (30. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

heute nochmal getestet mit lan kabel 

*Download-Geschwindigkeit: [++]*

*46.999 kbit/s *

*(5.875 kByte/s)*

*Upload-Geschwindigkeit: [o]*

*1.768 kbit/s*

*(221 kByte/s)*

aber immer noch zu langsam oder?

bei 50mb do0wn und 2 mb up


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. April 2013)

Talarias schrieb:


> heute nochmal getestet mit lan kabel
> 
> Download-Geschwindigkeit: [++]
> 
> ...



Diesmal passts


----------



## Talarias (30. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

ok danke  dann ist ja alles ok  .... der router steht ja nur in meinem zimmer und das telefon auch


----------



## Talarias (30. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

so schon wieder ein neues problem ich glaube der rechner mag mich nicht -.-

wenn keine musik an ist und keine sound ist hört man die boxen vibrieren als ob voll der bass am arbeiten ist .... dabei ist ja gar kein sound am also nix am abspielen .... und der bass ist nur auf 4 gestellt genauso wie das treble

ist das normal oder nicht  der sound stand auf 26


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. April 2013)

Talarias schrieb:


> so schon wieder ein neues problem ich glaube der rechner mag mich nicht -.-
> 
> wenn keine musik an ist und keine sound ist hört man die boxen vibrieren als ob voll der bass am arbeiten ist .... dabei ist ja gar kein sound am also nix am abspielen .... und der bass ist nur auf 4 gestellt genauso wie das treble
> 
> ist das normal oder nicht  der sound stand auf 26



Das passiert wenn das audiokabel schlecht isoliert ist und zum beispiel ein stromkabel berührt


----------



## Talarias (30. April 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

danke kann da was kapput gehen? 

habs jetzt geändert jetzt wird maus kabel und monitor kabel berührt und tastatur kabe ist das schlimm?


das vibriert immer noch mache mal ein foto so um 3 oder so ok?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. April 2013)

Kaputt gehen kann eigentlich nichts, da ja nur eine nicht gewúnschte freuquenz übertragen wird. Versuch mal das audiokabel von berührungen mit anderen kabeln fernzuhalten, dann sollte es besser werden


----------



## Talarias (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

so hier die bilder ist schwerwas zu machen


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Könnte auch eine "Brummschleife" sein : Erdschleife

Frag Vati: Brummschleife zwischen Soundkarte und Stereoanlage verhindern


----------



## Talarias (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

So habe das jetzt zusammen in eine steckdose gesteckt ....  bis jetzt brummt nix  und das kabel berührt nur noch ein anderes kabel also wenn jetzt was brummt muss ich so nf und hf kaufen? wovon ich keine ahnung habe -.-

btw habe das audio kabel mit dem verbindungs kabel verwechselt


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wollte Nen Neuen PC Zusammenstellen lassen 1300€ max*

Wenn nix mehr brummt, ist doch alles toffte  .


----------

